# [2006-2014] What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...



## Steve

I thought this might be a fun topic.  I have stayed at eight Marriott timeshares to date...and this is how I rank them...from my most favorite to least:

1.  Manor Club, Williamsburg, VA

2.  Grande Ocean, Hilton Head Island, SC

3.  Newport Coast Villas, Newport Beach, CA

4.  Mountainside, Park City, UT

5.  Summit Watch, Park City, UT

6.  Horizons - Branson, MO

7.  Streamside at Vail - Evergreen, Vail, CO

8.  Desert Springs Villas I, Palm Desert, CA

Number 1 and number 2 on my list are very close.  I love Grande Ocean, but Manor Club is my absolute favorite Marriott...albeit by a small margin.

It will be fun to see how some of the rest of you feel!  

Steve


----------



## ciscogizmo1

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Marriott Waiohai, Kauai

2.  Manor Club, Williamsburg

3.  Timberlodge, So. Lake Tahoe

4.  Desert Springs II, Palms Desert

5.  Marriott Newport Beach


My next upcoming trips are to Marriott Ko'Olina & Timberlodge.  Can't wait....


----------



## Hoc

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Marriott Custom House  -- Liked it so much I bought one

2.  Marriott Phuket

3.  Marriott Ko'Olina

4.  Marriott Breckenridge

5.  Marriott Maui

6.  Marriott Streamside at Vail -- disliked it enough that I sold mine.

I have an upcoming trade into Park City, so I don't know where that one will shake out yet.


----------



## jme

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Resort, & when we have stayed---great seasons are a must.

(1) Grande Ocean (HOME resort),all the time/90% summer(also Barony,home resort--silver seasons)
(2) Newport Coast Villas/April 
(3) Kaua'i Beach Club/June 
(4) Mountainside-Park City/ski season X 2
(5) Summit Watch-Park City/ski season X 4 
(6) Manor Club/ October (foliage season)
(7) Ocean Pointe/April (Spring Break)
(8) Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour/April (Spring Breaks, diff. years) 

 :whoopie: favorite Hotels thru Rewards Points (NOT gained via deposit): 
     (1) London's County Hall,mid-floor(biggest rooms, view of Big Ben)X 2
     (2) London's Grosvenor Square---top floor/park view
     (3) Frenchman's Reef, St. Thomas,Virgin Isles--top floor/corner
     (4) J.W. Marriott/Washington DC (Penn. Ave.) --concierge level, 
            facing Penn. Ave. 

                 and others, all over....It's a good life!  jme


----------



## bigrick

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Marriott Custom House, Boston


----------



## malex2

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Desert Springs I
2.  Newport Coast
3.  Barony Beach
4.  OceanWatch
5.  Fairway Villas at Seaview

Favorite Marriott Hotels through Marriott Points:

1.  Surfers Paradise - Australia
2.  St. Kitts


----------



## davemy

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. maui ocean club
2. beachplace towers 2x
3. grand chateau
4. oceanwatch villas myrtle beach, soon to be 2x
5. manor club sequal
6. grande vista
7. harbour pointe


----------



## Janette

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Grande Ocean
Kauai Beach Club
Maui
Newport Coast
Barony
Shadow Ridge
Ocean Pointe
Grande Vista


----------



## oldman

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Grande Ocean
2. Ko'Olina
3. Kauai Beach Club
4. Summit Watch
5. Maui Ocean Club
6. Myrtle Beach
7. Ocean Pointe
8. Barony Beach Club
9. Timber Lodge

Beach resorts are summer or spring break.  Others are Christmas skiing.


----------



## Smooth Air

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Ocean Pointe


----------



## Elden12

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Grande Ocean
2.  Maui Ocean Club
3.  Ocean Pointe
4.  SurfWatch
5.  Barony
6.  Cypress Harbour   (Plan on Grande Vista next year)
7.  Desert Springs II  (Will stay at Shadowridge next time)
8.  Summit Watch  (Toured Mountainside, will try it next)

As you can see we are partial to beaches.....


----------



## chkvtzn

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Interesting that only one person has mentioned Marriott Beach Place!

1. Marriot maui ocean club

2. Waiohai Kuaui

3. Hilton Head Grand Ocean

4. Hilton Head Barony Beach

5. Orlando Cypress Harbor


----------



## Enrico

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Marriott Marbella
2. Kauai Beach Club x 2
3. Ocean Pointe x 2
4. Grand Ocean
5. Newport Coast Villas
6. Beachplace Towers x 2
7. Desert Springs II
8. Summitt Watch
9. Fairway Villas
10. Harbour Point


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Maui
Grand Ocean
Manor Club
Grand Vista

All really great resorts. Even though I've owned in Aruba since 2002, I've never been there. Interesting that nobody mentioned it yet. Many say its great, so I'm eager to see how it compares to Maui, which I think is paradise.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## copper

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Ko Olina
Newport Coast Villas
Summit Watch
Grand Chateau

looking forward to
Manor Club
Waiohai Beach Club
any in Palm Springs
any on Hilton Head
Village d'Ile-de-France


----------



## Stefa

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Ko'Olina
Canyon Villas

Checking out Ocean Pointe in October.  I'm surprised (and a little worried) that it is so far down on so many lists.


----------



## Dave M

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Being far down on a lot of Marriott lists is relative. My guess is that it would still be very high on lists that include all timeshares visited!


----------



## daventrina

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*


Maui Ocean Club
Maui Ocean Club
Maui Ocean Club
Ocean Pointe
Grand Vista
Do you get to rate it for each time you visit 
Would add Tahoe Timber Lodge, but in 3 years the In-laws could never get a reservation to use their week...


----------



## jlee2070

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Waiohai (I own there so...)
Maui (no kitchen, great location)
Ko Olina
Newport Coast


----------



## rdh1947

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Kauai Beach Club
Oceanwatch
Grand Ocean
Ocean Pointe
Grand Vista
Manor Club
Mountain Valley Lodge


----------



## englishowner

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Hi 

Stefa

don't worry about Ocean Pointe, been there twice, in fact it was Ocean Pointe that got us into the Marriott bug, you'll love it, nothing to not like, can highly recommend it and if I lived in USA would seriously consider owning there, in fact would happily live in that area, have fun.

As to putting my visited places in order ,think I may have to sit on fence. Have been to Ocean Pointe, Grande Vista, Desert Springs, Club Son Antem and Playa Andaluza and think all have pros and cons, some are best for location, some for standard of accomodation, some its about the whole experience you had there, eg who you were with, how your life was at time etc, but lets face it most people would give their right arm to vacation in such fantastic places, for the actual costs, 

I would love to go to Aruba but find it very interesting that it doesn't seem to be mentioned as yet?  

Going this year to Canyon Villas and Paris I'lle de France, and hope to go to Grande Ocean and Manor Club next year.


----------



## taffy19

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

MDSV-I  -  2 x
Waiohai  -  1 x

Different views so cannot compare.  We liked them both!


----------



## Hoc

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Being far down on a lot of Marriott lists is relative. My guess is that it would still be very high on lists that include all timeshares visited!



I would say that, interspersed with all of the timeshares in which I have stayed, the Marriotts would fall as follows (from best to worst):

Hyatt Lake Tahoe
Marriott Custom House
Marriott Phuket
HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village
Club La Pension
Marriott Ko’Olina
Embassy Maui
Affinia Dumont
RHC Plaza Basilica - Madrid
Powell Place
Allen House
Manhattan Club
Royal Caribbean - Cancun
Village at Steamboat
Plaza Suites - New Orleans
Marina El Cid - Mazatlan
Kilconquhar Castle - Scotland
Marriott Breckenridge
Royal Regency Paris
Marriott Maui
NH - Golden Tulip - Amsterdam
Marriott Streamside
Monarch Cancun in Las Vegas


----------



## GrayFal

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Aruba Surf Club
2. Aruba Ocean Club
3. Boston Custom House
4. Grande Vista
5. Ocean Pointe
6. Manor Club Original
7. Fairway Villas
8. Ocean Pointe
9. Shadow Ridge
10.Cypress Harbor
11.Royal Palms
12.BeachPlace Towers
13.DS I - but I LOVE that day spa use!

My FAVORITE stay - Four Seasons Aviara


----------



## Pat H

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Being far down on a lot of Marriott lists is relative. My guess is that it would still be very high on lists that include all timeshares visited!



So, Dave, where's your list?

Here's mine:
1. Grande Ocean
2. Custom House
3. Kauai


----------



## Rickh

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Maui
2. Desert Springs II
3. Kauai Beach Club
4. Newport Coast 
5. Doral 

Rick


----------



## SharonD

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Marriott Phuket, by a mile
2.  Kauai Beach Club
3.  Ocean Pointe
4.  Grande Ocean
5.  Barony
6.  Horizons Branson
7.  Williamsburg
8.  Horizons Orlando
9.  Mountainside


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Marriott DSV 1
Marriott Cypress Harbour
Marriott Ocean Pointe
Marrriott Sabal Palms

I'm going more off of the quaity of the resort and units----(otherwise, the ocean beight RIGHT there would push Ocean Pointe upward).

Now, I am NOT a Marriott owner---can others who have formed their list of multiple Marriott's visited say the same?

Pat


----------



## jmatias

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Maui Ocean Club
2. Timber Lodge
3. Canyon Villas
4. Koolina
5. Kauai Beach Club
6. Grande Vista
7. Horizons Orlando
8. Newport Coast

Looking forward to trying the other Marriotts


----------



## mattman27

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Horizons Orlando (awww yeah. I'm still a 35 year old kid)
2. Marriott Breckenridge Colorado 
3. Marriott Vail
4. Sabal Palms


----------



## rjp1020

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Favorite Marriott Timeshares:
   1)  Aruba Ocean Club
   2)  Grande Ocean
   3)  Ko Olina
   4)  Ocean Point
   5)  Marbella
                         Rob


----------



## jwq387

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.Ko Olina
2. Grande Ocean
3. Barony Beach Club
4. Ocean Watch(we own there)
5. Grande Vista
6. Aruba Surf Club


----------



## Clemson Fan

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Ko'Olina
2. Mountainside
3. Summit Watch
4. Kauai Beach Club
5. Maui Ocean Club
6. Grand Chateau
7. BeachPlace Towers
8. Monarch Oceanfront
9. Shadow Ridge
10. Heritage Club
11. Gande Vista  (by a mile)


----------



## californiagirl

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Fun thread!

1.  Waiohai
2.  Maui Ocean Club
3.  Desert Springs Villas I
4.  Summit Watch
5.  Desert Springs Villas II
6.  Newport Coast Villas
7.  Beach Place Towers
8.  Kauai Beach Club
Two new ones we are eager to rate:  Canyon Villas next week and St. Thomas next year.

Marriott Hotels with reward points:

1.  Renaissance, Wailea
2.  JW Ko Olina
3.  Wardman Park, DC  (Great hotel!  We were even given a jr. suite on the concierge level floor for our Cat. 5 redemption certificate. )
4.  JW Desert Springs  (This is where it all started in May of 1999!:whoopie: )

We have also had great trades at non-Marriott timeshares, but that is another post...

Lisa


----------



## LisaH

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Only two people rated Canyon Villas (my home resort). Hope this is because it's still relatively new and not many people have been there. I haven't been to too many Marriott timeshares. The one I truly enjoyed is Marriott Marbella. Canyon Villas is pretty nice but since we don't golf, I feel there is not much to do in that area.


----------



## ArBravesFan

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Ko 'Olina
2. Ocean Pointe
3. Grand Ocean
4. Newport Beach
5. Horizon's Orlando
6. Horizon's Branson
7. Grand Vista
8. Imperial Palms


----------



## grupp

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Newport
2. Mountainside 
3. Ocean Pointe
4. Manor Club-original side
5. Monarch
6. Manor Club Sequel
7. Streamside-Aspen 
8. Streamside-Douglas

Gary


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Ocean Pointe
2. Grand Chateau
3. Manor Club
4. Horizon's Branson MO

I think our favorite unit would be the 3 bedroom unit we own at GC. For location it would be Ocean Pointe.


----------



## brown2003

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.	Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club     :whoopie: 
2.	Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort
3.	Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club
4.	Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club
5.	Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France

As for resorts, Ko Olina is the best but Marbella is a more interesting place to visit.


----------



## chkvtzn

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

I think that it is fair to say that just because a particular location might be say 8th on your list, doesn't mean you were dissatisfied with your visit there.

It would be interesting to see people rate there first pick as well as their last pick, so that we could see the truer difference between all picks.

Just an idea!


----------



## pwrshift

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Manor Club has been picked in 9 of the above posts which pleases me as I own 3 weeks there and think it's tops of the heap in quality.  So that makes 10 of 40 posts ... not bad for a $600 a year timeshare, which is actually free if you use the 6 free rounds of golf.

These choices are sometimes difficult as quite often the timeshare isn't the best but the location is .. such as BeachPlace, which I would rate for location and winter weather but not quality.

Brian


----------



## Chemee

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Aruba Ocean Club
2.  Ocean Watch 
3.  Cypress Harbour
4.  Canyon Villas
5.  Manor Club Sequel
6.  Newport Coast
7.  Ocean Pointe 

Lots more still to visit!


----------



## llp479

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Waiohi
2. Ko'Olina
3. Grande Vista (new buildings)
4. Newport Coast
5. Manor Club
6. Grande Vista (original buildings)

Going to Maui Ocean Club in June followed by Ko'Olina - can't wait!


----------



## Bizzyb

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Phuket Beach Club
2. Marbella Beach Resort
3. Village d'Ile-de-France
4. Kauai Beach Club
5. Grande Vista
6. Custom House
7. Waiohai Beach Club - haven't stayed here yet, but did the tour last week while at Kauai Beach Club, considering buying here
8. Grande Ocean - Sept. 06


----------



## Wahorn

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.	Grande Ocean
2.	Ocean Pointe
3.	OceanWatch (haven’t stayed, but toured)
4.	Manor Club
5.	Newport Coast
6.	Grande Vista
7.	Barony Beach Club (haven’t stayed, but toured)
8.	Cypress Harbour


----------



## AMJ

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Ocean Watch
2.  Cypress Harbour
3.  Monarch
4.  Manor Club

Confirmed exchanges that I am anxiously awaiting!
1.  Aruba Ocean Club      June 2006
2.  Ocean Pointe              March 2007

Joyce


----------



## pointhound

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Ko Olina
2.  Grande Vista
3.  Barony Beach
4.  Manor Club
5.  Cypress Harbour
6.  Seaview

But I liked them all!   :whoopie:


----------



## ira g

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.Palm Desert- Villas II:whoopie: 
2.Ford's Colony- Williamsburg 
3.Seaview Villas- NJ (twice) 
4.Grande Vista- Orlando


----------



## riverdees05

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Are there any that you would not stay, poor rating?


----------



## Zac495

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Aruba Ocean Club
2. Aruba Surf Club
3. Barony Beach
4. Fairway Villas (didn't stay, but toured it)


----------



## englishowner

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

somebody who's good at that sort of thing should put results together and see which resort's coming out on top so far, trouble is there's no way of putting into figures how many times resorts been visited, to make comparisons fair, eg think Phuket in Thailand omly been mentioned twice but *first* each time so does that mean its the best cos 2 out of 2 people who've been there rate it the best, whereas Manor Club mentioned a lot but in different positions, so does that mean its good *and* a lot of people have been there. Or should I just stop babbling on, get a life, and get on with my work instead of cyberslacking!
Lynne


----------



## ArBravesFan

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*



			
				englishowner said:
			
		

> Or should I just stop babbling on, get a life, and get on with my work instead of cyberslacking!
> Lynne



You always allow the counselee to make the statement!


----------



## Cathyb

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1.  Newport Coast (own)
2.  DSV I (own)
3.  Marbella (gorgeous)
4.  Custom House (want to go back)
5.  Williamsburg (like Geo Washington would walk in anytime) 
6.  Hilton Head (old one, can't think of name - poo)

In Jan 2007 will stay in Phuket :whoopie:


----------



## MikeM132

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

In order of favorite:
1. Barony
2. Grande Vista
3. Manor Club
we've toured many more and bought 2 in HI recently. Didn't rate these, as the question was where we have stayed. We'll be at Ocean Point this year, too so we'll see.


----------



## Dave M

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

There are a number of ways to report the votes thus far in this very unscientific survey. (The following includes my vote for Grande Ocean at #1.)

*Most #1 votes*
1. Ko Olina 8
2. Grande Ocean 7
2. Maui 6
4. Waiohai 4
5. Aruba Ocean 3
5. Custom House 3
5. Desert Springs I 3

*Most votes in voters' top three choices*
1. Grande Ocean 14
2. Ko Olina 13
3. Maui 10
3. Ocean Pointe 10
5. Kauai Beach 8

*Most #1 votes among those who listed at least 5 choices*
1. Grande Ocean 6
2. Ko Olina 5
3. Maui 4
4. Waiohai 3
5. four-way tie

*Most votes in top three choices among those who listed at least 5 choices*
1. Grande Ocean 12
2. Ko Olina 10
3. Kauai Beach 7
4. Maui 7
5. Newport 6
5. Ocean Pointe 6

In all, 30 resorts have been mentioned in voters' top three choices. A surprising 26 resorts are included in voters' top three choices among voters who listed at least five resorts.

Ko Olina's strength is surprising, considering it's a relatively new resort. 

I'll update this from time to time, if we get significant additional voting.


----------



## bwenzel

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

I agree with an earlier post that how you rate your favorites is based on alot of things, including the resort itself, the surronding area, & how great of a time you had.   Here's my list based on all of the above assumptions:


1.  Shadow Ridge (Traded) Great peaceful resort with beautiful rooms and a great balcony complete with chaise lounge chair overlooking the mountains and the golf course, nice full service restaurant on site, great bananna smoothies and cheese fries, nice pools, beautiful surrounding area, had a wonderful time hiking in the mountains and in the desert, had a great time at Disneyland two hours away, & absolutely picture perfect weather at Thanksgiving time about 81 degrees and sunny every day

2.  Barony Beach Club  (Own Platinum) The resort is very nice with great pools, and a spa on site, rooms not quite as nice as others though I have not seen the refurbished rooms, outstanding beach with warm, non Carribbean blue ocean water, & terrific island family atmosphere with fantastic bike trails

3.  Ocean Pointe (Own Gold) (Absolutely beautiful, picture perfect Carribbean blue, warm ocean waters, nice beach, great pools, great rooms with terrific views of the beach and ocean (gotta have that high floor), ok immediate surrounding area though is improving tremendously with all the development on Singer Island, lots to do in Palm Beach especially at City Place an upscale shopping area, & Fort Lauderdale is only an hour drive away)

4.  Grande Vista (Bonus Week)  Visiting July 8th, 2006 after our week at Ocean Pointe during the Fourth of July.

We also own at Ocean Watch, but we have not been there yet.  We will probably go there in 2008 when the gardenview units, with their pools, activity center, & fitness center are open.  

I have visited Manor Club and the property is lovely.  I could picture us as a family having a lovely picnic on those hills during late spring or early fall.  We will go here and do the historic thing.  Pools are smallish and much less elaborate than the other resorts we have visited.

Great topic to read other views and opinions and fun to contribute.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Clemson Fan

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*



			
				riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Are there any that you would not stay, poor rating?


 
We had a very poor experience at Grande Vista and probably wouldn't go back opting to stay at one of the many other resorts in Orlando.


----------



## jillk

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

1. Canyon Villas (very nice resort, easy for us to get to, monotonously beautiful weather)
2. Harbour Point (loved Hilton Head!)

I can see I have a lot of catching up to do! We're hoping for Hawaii next year.


----------



## Eli Mairs

*Re: What Marriott timeshares have you stayed at...and which are your favorites?*

Grande Ocean
Desert Springs II
Barony Beach Club
Canyon Villas
Newport Coast
Cypress Harbor
Beach Place Villas
Grande Vista
Imperial Palms
Sabal Palms
Harbor Pointe

Looking forward to Marriott Doral in Sept.

Hotels on points:

J. W Marriott Ko Olina
J.W. Marriott Palm Desert
Marriott County Hall
Marriott Kauai


----------



## davewasbaloo

Sorry I'm so late to the party.

We bought, stayed at and fell in love with Marriott Ile de France in June this year.  As much as we love it, my son starts school next year, so we want to make the most out of our time before the school controls us.

As a result, we swapped a june week at Marriott for a week at Newport Beach Club in March 2008.  We then recieved an AC which I just used to book in at Son Antem Mallorca for the last week of November 2007.

I am soooooo happy with our purchase!


----------



## pacheco18

Just noticed this thread

1. Ko'Olina (own there - have to stop my husband from buying another week there!)
2. Shadow Ridge (own there and we don't golf but WE LOVE PALM DESERT)
3. Newport Coast (except for the trespassers -- we will go back there for sure)
4. Kauai Beach Club (except for the rain).  We are not big fans of Kauai but we might try Waiohai in the future.
5. Maui (great location and Maui is beautiful but I really disliked all the reserving/abandoning of lounges -- only Marriott where we have had that experience -- seems like a small thing but it clearly affected my feeling about the resort)
6. Ocean Pointe -- ok but nothing really special IMO.  I'm not a big Florida fan I guess.
7. DSV I (hated it with a passion so bought at Shadow Ridge)

We are looking forward to trading into one of the Aruba resorts --- they look great and so many of you give them high praise!


----------



## turkel

Love my Marriott timeshare 

1) Kauai Beach Club X2
2) Maui Ocean Club
3) Shadow Ridge
4) Ko'Olina ( least favorite and would rather stay at anyother HI Marriott )

It is very interesting to see where everyone has stayed and how they rate the resorts.

Turkel


----------



## linmcginn

Marriott Newport Coast villas
Marriott Shadow Ridge
Marriott Marbella
Marriott Playa Andaluza
Marriott Son Antem
Marriott Canyon Villas
Marriott Desert Springs I (next week)


----------



## ownsmany

*my picks*

1.  Ko Olina (can't wait to go back again next August)
2.  Grande Ocean (own 2 weeks)
3.  Surf Club (toured  but didn't stay there)
4.   Cypress Harbour (own there)

Soon to stay at

Marriott Ocean Point


----------



## thinze3

Interesting to see how few people have actually stayed at Waiohai.

Is it difficult to get into because of its small size?? Maybe it is the owner occupancy rate.?.?

_
Is there some place to find the owner occupancy rates?
To keep from changing the spirit of this thread, it is OK to PM me the answer if you know._


----------



## luv2vacation

Tough, tough decision!  I don't think I can choose.  As my husband just said, "There ain't a dog in the bunch."  They all offer something different.

Here are my choices:

1. Surfwatch x2 (quiet, private beach - loved the boardwalk & marshes/dunes, brand new, LOVED the master bath shower)

2. Ocean Point x3 (resort is beautiful, best pool bar of all I have stayed at - _fabulous _ocean_side_ views from higher floors, especially when facing south, beach & inlet are right there)

3. Ocean Watch x2 (might go higher when the resort is done, was there both times when only the two front oceanside buildings were done, loved the pool and quiet, beautiful beach, also liked the hotel right next door - had a nice lunch there with a great view of the ocean)

4. Newport Coast Villas (stayed with my sister, so didn't 'experience' the master bath, loved sitting on the balcony and looking at the ocean, pools were beautiful but rather cool for early December, lots to do in the area) - will be going in early November (2007) - _my_ exchange this time - can't wait

5. Grande Ocean (lots to do, great area of HHI - close to everything, including Sea Pines, huge resort, great ocean view & very close to beach)

6.  Beachplace Towers x3 (*best sunrises *from the oceanfront baclonies, great views, so much to do, don't need a car)

7. Barony (spa was fabulous, pools were nice, no ocean view unless you are oceanfront - too many huge trees, great beach)

I'm sure you noticed the trend.  I love anything right on the beach.  If I can sit on the balcony and look at the ocean - that's true paradise to me.

Also, waiting on a request for Waiohai for late June 2009 to celebrate our anniversary - never been to Hawaii - hope it comes through

We have so many more to try out.  I would, eventually, like to try them all.  I can't wait!!


----------



## luv2vacation

BTW, hubby puts Beachplace Towers first, says beacuse it was so different from all the rest and you didn't need a car.  He also puts Barony near the top because we LOVE HHI and we had such a great vacation the week we stayed there (very quiet, relaxing week just the 2 of us, relaxing swim in the pool every night followed by a dip in the hot tub & we also got massages while we were there that left us feeling fabulous)

Just goes to show you how subjective the lists are!!


----------



## luv2vacation

thinze3 said:


> Interesting to see how few people have actually stayed at Waiohai.
> 
> Is it difficult to get into because of its small size?? Maybe it is the owner occupancy rate.?.?
> 
> _
> Is there some place to find the owner occupancy rates?
> To keep from changing the spirit of this thread, it is OK to PM me the answer if you know._




I would be interested in any replies to this also.  I have an ongoing request in for Waiohai for June 2009.  It's kind of a belated 25th anniversary celebration (June 2006 was the 25th, but couldn't go away family circumstances) and this is the resort that I *really *want to go to.


----------



## normab

This was a great idea!  I realized how many great trades we've had with BeachPlace--where we have never stayed in 10 years of ownership.  I also realized as I tried to rank them, it was the location/activities that made me rank as I did.    All the units were top notch as they should be! 

Sadly, I couldn't rank our latest acquisition, St Kitts Beach Club, since we won't occupy until next year,  but of course we anticpate a high ranking!!!

Waiohai Beach Club
Kaui Beach Club
Maui Beach Club
Surfwatch
Grande Ocean
Monarch at Sea Pines
Sabal Palms
Newport Coast
Barony Beach Club
Grande Vista
Aruba Surf Club
Manor Club
Legends Edge
Summit Watch


----------



## ffxjack

*rank based on what?*

Just out of curiosity...what criteria are people using?  

Are they saying that was the best resort, the best overall location, the best amenities, etc.  I notice that lots of people have Manor Club on the list and I'm wondering is that b/c they love Williamsburg or is the resort itself that's so great.

For the record, I've only been to one,  Grande Ocean and loved it so much I bought.


----------



## Cathy in Boston

Something of a "rookie" on the TS scene, but have stayed at three.  Aruba Surf Club would be my favorite, since it is our home resort.  But have stayed at Aruba Ocean Club and Grand Chateau in Las Vegas and loved them both.


----------



## rsackett

1. Grand Ocean -June 07 -best overall - I love Hilton Head
2. Horizon's Orlando- Feb 07 -Kids loved the pools, mini golf, nice new room
3. Ocean Pointe - Dec 06 -resort was very nice, area around resort lacked activities
4. Grand Vista - Feb 05 -Room was poor, old not renovated, resort was too large


----------



## Big Matt

1. Grande Ocean
2. Manor Club
3. Grande Vista
4. Barony
5. Cypress Harbour
6. Royal Palms

The top five were all very close in my opinion with each having something unique and different.  Royal Palms was just okay.


----------



## potchak

Sadly, I can rank only two, but we just became owners last year. 

1) Waiohai -- Wonderful location all around. Great spot on poipu beach that is almost completely private and just loved how quiet the resort seemed to be. The grounds were just absolutely gorgeous. Loved it so much we bought there.
2) Timberlodge-- great location in Tahoe. Maybe not on the beach, but steps away from the gondola. Rooms are nice, and jacuzzi a lot of fun. Loved the lodgy feel of the furnishings

We will be staying at Manor Club original in a couple of weeks. We bought there when we visited Timberlodge. I am hoping to be very happy with it. We love Williamsburg.


----------



## Kel

*My favorite*

Kauai Beach Club (3 x)
Maui Beach Club
Aruba Surf Club
Kauai Waiohai
Aruba Ocean Club
Desert Springs I and II (10x)
Lake Tahoe Grand Residence (2 x)
Summit Watch (2 x)
Grand Vista Orlando
Barony Beach Club
Newport Coast
St Kitts (hotel stay)
Streamside at Vail
Mountain Valley Lodge Breckenridge

Kauai Beach Club is my favorite.


----------



## CaliDave

Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club
Canyon Villas
Newport
Desert Springs II


----------



## spottie

*My favorites*

1. Ko Olina (Trade, going back in December, can't wait!)

2. Mountainside (Home resort. We love it equally as Ko Olina. I did not put it as #1 since it's only good for ski season. But for Ko Olina, I could have lived there all year round if I have the money 

3. Aruba Surf (Beautiful resort, but I just don't love Aruba as much as Hawaii.)

4. Grand Vista.


----------



## thinze3

*Waiohai*

1. Waiohai
2. Maui
3. Ocean Pointe

I am still surprised by the relatively small number of people that have actually visited Waiohai - only  eleven people thus far.

Out of 11 people who have stayed there are:

8 number 1's
2 number 2's
1 number 4

*73% who have stayed at Waiohai claim it number one. * 
*91% who have stayed at Waiohai claim it top two.*

I don't believe another Marriott resort comes close to these numbers at this time.  (maybe Ko Olina)

This may also explain why it is impossible to rent a timeshare villa there.

IMHO


----------



## DannyMc

1. Grande Ocean (8+x)
2. Barony (4x)
3. Desert Springs Villas II
4. Newport Coast Villas
5. Aruba Ocean Club
6. SurfWatch
7. Ocean Pointe
8. Harbour Point
9. Harbour Club
10. Royal Palms
11. SteamSide at Vail - Douglas


----------



## Jason118

*Just got back from Ko Olina*



Dave M said:


> Ko Olina's strength is surprising, considering it's a relatively new resort.



We just got back from Ko Olina.  It is also our favorite resort because of the following reasons.  

1.  The resort is conveniently located in Oahu.  As most airlines only fly to Honolulu, it means travelers don’t need to be bothered with connecting flights.    

2.  The resort is beautiful and the villas are well designed.  It offers many activities while maintaining the level of tranquility.  When we attended the “Owners’ Updates”, we were told that Marriott is building the third pool that would mimic Maui’s Ocean Club with water slides.  Ko Olina also plans to use Phuket Beach Club’s infinity pool as its model for the fourth pool.  

3.  As born and raised in big cities, sometimes we just need to see lots of people and shopping at huge malls.  Waikiki is just twenty miles away and serve our purpose well.  

Other than Ko Olina, our ranking for the other MVCI resorts is as follows.  

2.  Grand Chateau
3.  Newport Coast
4.  BeachPlace Towers
5.  Cypress Harbour
6.  Horizons at Orlando
7.  Grande Vista
8.  Fairway Villas at Seaview

Jason


----------



## 2Blessed

1.  Barony x2
2.  Grande Oceanx2
3.  Ocean Pointe
4.  Monarch
5.  Imperial Palms
6.  Legend's Edge
7.  Cypress Harbour


----------



## lovearuba

*My ratings in order*

1.  Marriott Aruba Ocean - everything about it
2.  Marrott Ko Olina - superb location
3.  Marriott Grand Vista 
4.  Marriott Canyon Villas
5.  Marriott Newport Coast
6.  Marriott Ocean Watch Villas


----------



## applegirl

We are newbies to timesharing and have only stayed in So Cal.

1. Desert Springs Villas in Palm Desert
2. Shadow Ridge, Palm Desert
3. Newport Coast Villas (so many hills...Ugh!)

I can't imagine why Steve didn't like DSV I.  I think that's an awesome property and the spa day use is such a perk. They just renovated and expanded the spa. TOTALLY different than from before. Also, they are beginning a renovation project in all DSV I buildings (it's about time) and should be completed by 2008 sometime. I think DSV I is one of the best timeshare resale deals around. Marriott does not have First Right of Refusal on this property and the Spa perk is huge! If we had the cash we'd buy a resale week here in a heart beat. Each to his own!


----------



## Hoc

In order of preference:

1. Custom House (liked it so much, I bought the place )
2. Phuket
3. Ko'Olina
4. Newport Coast Villas
5. Breckenridge
6. Maui Ocean Club
7. Streamside at Vail

Edit: Someday, I'd like to try the Marriott Marbella, as well as the Waiohai Beach Club on Kauai.


----------



## dougp26364

We haven't been to that many Marriott resorts so far. At this point it's only been 4. In order of our preference they are:

1. Ocean Pointe Palm Beach Shores, FL
2. Grand Chateau Las Vegas, NV
3. Horizon's by Marriott Branson, MO
4. Manor Club Sequel at Fords Colony Williamsburg, VA

Next year well add Barony Beach Club to the list. 

My problem is the first two on our list is where we own. It's been hard for me to want to trade out of those resorts but, now that we have the 3 bedroom LO unit at Grand Chateau that has a full one bedroom LO unit rather than the studio unit, we'll probably be exchanging that LO for other Marriott resorts more often.


----------



## Zac495

1. Aruba Ocean Club
2. Aruba Surf Club
3. Newport Coast Villas
4. Barony Beach Club


----------



## Carlsbadguy

1. Kaui Beach Club 
2. Custom House
3. Summit Watch
4. DSV 1
5. DSV 11
6. Cypress Harbor
7. Imperial PAlms
8. Breckenridge
9. Sabal Palms
10 Williamsburg

Will be at Aruba Surf Club in October so will see.

Nicest Resort ever stayed at- Four Seasons Aviara


----------



## gailo

Hard to chose but - in order of preference

1) Ocean Pointe
2) Marabella
3) Mountainside Park City
4) Aruba Ocean Club
5) DSVI
6) Summit Watch
7) Beach Place Towers
8) Shadow Ridge
9) DSVII

But Frenchman's Cove and Newport are coming up soon SO?


----------



## Steve A

Maui OC
Aruba OC
DSV I
Barony
Monarch


----------



## Quilter

1A and 1B (Can't decide which comes first.  In Jan/Feb/Mar it's OP.  In Apr/May it's GO)  Grande Ocean  Ocean Pointe
2.  Canyon Villas in March
3.  Aruba Ocean Club - have owned there for years but have only stayed at the hotel.  We'll stay at the OC for the first time this December.  I'm thinking it will go in this spot.
4.  Manor Club
5.  Kauai Beach Club
6.  Newport Coast
7.  Marriott Mountainside (September)
8.  Desert Springs (this is an unfair opinion as it was July  )


----------



## gores95

*How many MVC properties have you actually stayed at?*

I would be interested to see who leads the way in different properties stayed at (not just visited).

Although we own and toured Aruba Surf Club we have not yet stayed there.  To date we have stayed at only one:

Cypress Harbour

We do have Frenchman's Cove, Timber Lodge and one of the HHI properties upcoming in 2009 though!!

Anyone else?


----------



## CMF

Cypress Harbour - 2X
Horizons Orlando - 2X
Grande Vista - 2X
Grande Ocean - 1
SurfWatch - 1
Seaview - 1
Manor Club - 2X
Ocean Pointe - 1

I guess that makes 8.

Charles


----------



## kjd

*IMHO*

I am not sure that is a fair question but I too would like to know the results.  My problem is that I happen to like the TS units that I have purchased and don't have a great desire to try other resorts.  I've been to Hawaii so many times that I won't even watch a travel show about it.  

I do have upcoming reservations at some of the other MVCI locations.  I find that I don't always want a resort stay (particularly overseas) and prefer to use MR points to stay in Marriott hotels.  Many TS are not centrally located in the large metro areas that I like to visit.  

I would like to know the results of your question because it is interesting to hear the experiences of others.  I find that some of the TUG reviews are very informative but not everyone writes a review.  Just knowing who visited the most timeshares is not very helpful unless there is some commentary with it.


----------



## wbrown

Desert Spring Villas I
Shadow Ridge
Newport Coast Villas
Timber Logde Lake Tahoe
Kauai Beach Club

Upcoming in January/February:
Ko Olina
Maui Ocean Club


----------



## rsackett

Desert Spring Villas II (MR points)
Grande Vista (stayed and did a tour)
Ocean Pointe (AC)
Grande Ocean (trade)
Horizons Orlando (trade)


Ray


----------



## smithde

wbrown,

Just curious.  Were your stays through trades of your timeshares?  Or did you buy getaways?  Other?

Thanks.


----------



## vacationlover2

Marriott Manor Club
Marriott Fairway Villas
Marriott Custom House
Marriott OceanWatch

coming up

Horizons by Marriott Orlando


----------



## AMJ

Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Monarch
SurfWatch
Barony Beach Club
OceanWatch
Ocean Pointe
Royal Palms
Cypress Harbour
Manor Club  

We had to cancel our trip this July to Newport Coast Villas due to a medical emergency. Next year we will add Grande Ocean and Harbour Point to our list.

Joyce


----------



## Phillie

*a bunch and many more to go*

Before we bought (stayed and did a tour):
Barony Beach
Aruba Ocean Club
Surfwatch
Fairway Villas

After we bought
Grande Vista
Fairway Villas
Newport Coast
Beach Place - inlaws went with our week

Coming up:
Habour Point
Grande Ocean
Surf Club
Who knows what after that.


----------



## mlfrancis

*Marriott stays*

Cypress Harbour
Grande Vista
Grande Ocean (2x)
Surf Watch (2x)
Barony Beach 
Aruba Surf Club (5x)
Desert Springs Villas I (2x)
Newport Coast Villas
Grand Chateau
Marbella Beach 
Waiohai (2x)
Ko'Olina
OceanWatch
MountainSide
Doral (ugh - the worst!)

That's 23 - wow, even I didn't realize that.


----------



## gores95

mlfrancis said:


> Cypress Harbour
> Grande Vista
> Grande Ocean (2x)
> Surf Watch (2x)
> Barony Beach
> Aruba Surf Club (5x)
> Desert Springs Villas I (2x)
> Newport Coast Villas
> Grand Chateau
> Marbella Beach
> Waiohai (2x)
> Ko'Olina
> OceanWatch
> MountainSide
> Doral (ugh - the worst!)
> 
> That's 23 - wow, even I didn't realize that.



I am actually gonna give you 14.  Its how many different properties you have stayed at, not how many times you've stayed overall!!!  Hey you're still winning!!!!!


----------



## dhole

Ocean Pointe
Waiohai
Sabal Palms 
Grande Vista
Marbella
Manor Club
Grand Chateau
Horizons Branson
Beachplace Towers
Villas at Doral
Summit Watch
Mountain Lodge Breckinridge
Shadow Ridge
Maui Ocean Club
KoOlina


----------



## steved2psi

*Here is my list*

Canyon Villas
Desert Springs Villas
Desert Springs Villas II
Shadow Ridge
Newport Coast Villas
Beach Place Towers
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Grande Vista
Horizons
Cypress Harbor
Ocean Pointe
Ko Olina
Maui Ocean Club

I own at Streamside but have not stayed there yet.  My son worked for Marriott for 2 years and we were able to get employee rates, so that is how I got to experience so many Marriotts.


----------



## luv2vacation

Ocean Pointe (5x)
BeachPlace Towers (3x)
Ocean Watch (3X)
Surfwatch (2x)
Barony (2x)
Newport Coast (2x)
Grande Ocean


Going to Manor Club in 2 weeks

Went to Swallowtail on HHI when it was still a Marriott.


----------



## gailo

Mountainside
Summit Watch
Newport Coast
Desert Springs Villas I
Desert Sprngs Villas II
Shadow Ridge
Ocean Pointe
Grande Vista
Horizon Orlando
Beach Place 
Marabella Beach
Frenchman's Cove
Aruba Ocean Club

Legends Panama City (10/08)
Canyon Villas (11/08)
more to come, hopefully


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

Marriott Fairway Villas
Marriott Barony Beach
Marriott Grande Vista
Marriott Manor Club
Marriott Aruba Surf Club
Marriott OceanWatch
(in chronological order with duplicates in between)

BT


----------



## jackie

Aruba Ocean
Aruba Surf
Barony Beach
Ocean Pointe
Cypress Harbour
Grand Vista
Kauai Beach
Horizon Orlando
St. Kitt's
Beach Place Tower
Grand Chateau
Mountain Valley
Legends Edge at Bay Point


----------



## GrayFal

Since 2001

Aruba Surf Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Grande Vista
Royal Palms
Cypress Harbor
BeachPlace Towers
Ocean Pointe
Manor Club
Fairway Villas
Shadow Ridge
Custom House

Upcoming Trips
Marbella

My kids and parents have stayed at these that I exchanged for.....
Manor Club Sequel
Newport Coast
Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France
Dessert Springs I


----------



## RIMike

*None yet..but two upcoming*

I have not yet traded into any Marriott Properties, but I am looking forward to my upcoming trips to them.  It should be nice to be able to compare Marriotts with say the Westin Mission Hills I stayed at this spring to compare.

Up coming Trips to Marriott's:  MBP, Ft Lauderdale Sept.08
                                         MGV, Grande Vista Orlando, Dec'08
These were either Trades or AC's.


----------



## jlee2070

Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club
Maui Ocen Club
Ko Olina
Imperial Palm Villas (orlando)
Aruba Surf Club
Newport Coast


----------



## laxmom

Well, let me see.....  We haven't stayed anywhere except Marriott and DVC but here goes.

Barony 3
Surf Watch 1
Manor Club 1
Newport Coast 1
Cypress Harbor 1
Grande Vista 1 night but still a stay
Ko Olina 1
Aruba Surf Club 1

So 8 resorts for us.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

My list doesn't sound all that 'surprising':

Ocean Pointe
Cypress Harbour
DSV 1
Sabal Palms


However---we are NOT Marriott owners---and we own a lowly white week.

It helps to be flexible, and travel in 'shoulder' season.

Pat


----------



## rdh1947

Grand Vista
Kauai Beach Club
Grand Ocean
Monarch
Ocean Watch
Mountain Valley Lodge
Shadow Ridge


----------



## mlfrancis

*too many!*



gores95 said:


> I am actually gonna give you 14.  Its how many different properties you have stayed at, not how many times you've stayed overall!!!  Hey you're still winning!!!!!



I really don't want to win!


----------



## Garry

My list:

Newport Coast
Desert Springs I
Desert Springs 2
Manor Club
Cypress Harbour
Grande Vista
Imperial Palms
Grand Ocean
Village Ile-de-France
Ocean Pointe

Next up:
Marbella Beach (September)


----------



## dioxide45

Perhaps a Mod can turn this in to a poll?


----------



## Eli Mairs

Grande Ocean 10+x
Barony Beach Club 3x
Harbor Point 1x
Cypress Harbour 3x
Grand Vista 1x
Sabal Palms 1x
Imperial Palms 1x
Beach Place Towers 1x
Fairway Villas 1x
Desert Springs I  1x
Desert Springs II  1x
Newport Coast 2x
Canyon Villas 1x
Kauai Beach Club 1x


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Not enough....

Desert Springs II
Waiohai (2x)
Ko'Olina
Newport Beach Villas (2x)
Manor Club (Original side)
Timberlodge (2x)


----------



## JimIg23

Newport Coast 1
Shadow Ridge 1
Grande Vista 1

upcoming:
Cypress Harbor
Ocean Pointe

I'm a Newbie!


----------



## Transit

Grande Vista 
Beach Place
Ocean Point


----------



## Zac495

Barony Hilton Head
Marbella Spain
Ocean Club Aruba
Surf Club Aruba
Newport Coast

Next summer - back to Ocean Club. Oh - we'll probably stay at Frenchman's Creek in a hotel (with points). Does that count?


----------



## Zac495

*PS*

The buying/selling board has a thread about buying cheap on ebay right now. They are talking about how hoity toity Marriott (and Hilton, Hyatt, etc) are - and how they would HATE to go there. LOL. I just adore staying at nice places, but I'm not hoity toity. I'm not even sure how to spell it. :hysterical:


----------



## Steve

Here are the Marriott timeshare resorts I have stayed at so far:

1)  Grande Ocean
2)  Manor Club
3)  Horizons by Marriott - Branson
4)  Streamside at Vail - Evergreen
5)  Mountainside
6)  Summit Watch
7)  Timber Lodge
8)  Desert Springs Villas I
9)  Newport Coast Villas

Steve


----------



## thinze3

Stayed:
Maui Ocean Club
Ocean Pointe
Waiohai
Legends Edge

Visted:
Kauai Beach Club

Next Summer:
KoOlina


----------



## JBRES1

*Marriott stays*

Ive been to the following Marriott Resorts
Desert Springs 1  (2 times)
Desert Springs 2  (1 time)
Canyon Villas       (1 time)
Grande Vista       (8 times)
Horizons Orlando  (2 times)
Ocean Pointe      (4 times)
Mannor Club       (2 times)
Barony Beach     (1 time)
Grande Ocean     (1 time)
Ko Olina             (1 time)

Have reservation for Ocean Pointe for March 2009, and request for South Carolina for summer 2009.

Jim Breslin


----------



## Carlsbadguy

*Marriotts*

Marriott Summit Watch
Marriott KAui Beach CLub -multiple times
Breckenridge Co
Desert Springs Villas 1- multiple times
Desert Sprrings Villas II - multiple times
Marriott Custom House Boston
Aruba Surf Club
Williamsburgh
Imperial PAlms
Sabal PAlms
Cypress Harbor
Royal Palms

Maui Ocean Club later this month


----------



## LAX Mom

starting in Europe and heading west...........

1) Marriott Grand Residence, 47 Park Street, London
2) Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France
3) Custom House, Boston
4) Royal Palms, Orlando
5) Imperial Palms, Orlando
6) Grande Ocean, Hilton Head
7) Mountainside, Park City
8) Newport Coast Villas
9) Ko'Olina, Oahu
10) Waiohai, Kauai
11) Maui Ocean Club, Laihaina Villas, Maui

I won't count Phuket, my son stayed there this past June for his honeymoon on an exchange. It's at the top of my list, but I haven't been there yet!

33 total exchanges into Marriott timeshares! Loved each experience!

(Royal Palms, Imperial Palms & Mountainside were Marriott rentals before the purchase of my first timeshare unit.)


----------



## davewasbaloo

Well we are relatively new to this (been pricing the market for 8 years to decide between MVCI and DVC - bought MVCI last year):

June 2007 - Village Ile de France (we own here)
Nov 2007 - Club Son Antem Mallorca (A/C for exchanging 2008)
Feb 2008 - Newport Coast (traded Ile de France for it)

Upcoming booking Feb 2009 - Playa Andaluzia (Getaway)
May 2009 - Ile de France

On wish list - Williamsburg, Boston, Vegas, Tahoe, Phuket.


----------



## mas

Cypress Harbour
Beach Place
Ocean Pointe
Grand Ocean
Newport Coast
Kauai Beach
Ko Olina
Maui Ocean

(ex Marriott:Bahamas) Paradise Island


----------



## musical2

Manor Club 4X
Barony Beach Club
Imperial Palms
Ko Olina

That's all to date.

Bart


----------



## Drivetime

Hi - I've just found this forum and am looking forward to participating and learning more here.  

Marriotts we've visited:

Manor Club (our home resort)
Custom House
Cypress Harbour
Grand Vista
Ocean Point
Beach Place
Newport Coast


----------



## Time Travelers

Custom House
Kauai Beach Club 
Cypress Harbour
Ocean Point
Grand Vista
Beach Place
Maui Ocean Club
Horizons Orlando 
Barony  Beach
Beach Place Towers
Mountain Valley Lodge


----------



## rudy

*Lucky #13 ..too many ...but never enough*

Here's my list:

 Newport coast 
Aruba Ocean Club
Shadow RIdge
Cypress Harbor
Ocean Pointe
Barony Beach Club
Surfwatch
Grande Ocean
Canyon Villas
Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina Beach Club
Marbella Beach Club

Loved them all and can't wait to check-out the rest.


----------



## sandytoes

Marriott's . . . 

Manor Club
Ocean Pointe
Grande Vista
Monarch
Oceanwatch
Breckenridge
Branson
Grande Ocean

In January we will add . . . 
Baroney
Surfwatch

Not bad for only owning a timeshare for about 3 years  We're trying to hit them all!


----------



## sandytoes

Rudy . . . what kind of dog is in your picture . . . sort of looks like our Havanese


----------



## jme

*great, FUN question!*

wow, some of those lists are downright impressive. It shows a great yearning for new horizons, no? 

for us: 
Newport Coast Villas  1x                   
Beachplace Towers  1x
Cypress Harbour 1x
Grande Vista 1x
Royal Palms 1x
Ocean Pointe 1x
Kauai Beach Club 1x
Harbour Club 3x
Grande Ocean  27 x
Barony Beach Club 8x
Oceanwatch Villas  2x
Mountainside  3x
Summit Watch 3x
Manor Club 2x

JUST FOR FUN, I will also add something extra and INTERESTING, because it measures up to MVCI weeks.... 
and that would be ....FULL WEEKS at category 7 HOTELS, on Rewards Points:

London's County Hall  2x
London's Grosvenor Square 1x
Wash DC's  JW MARRIOTT, Pennsylvania Ave.  1x
St.Thomas' Frenchman's Reef  1x
NYC's Marriott Marquis/Times Sq. 2x
NYC's Renaissance Hotel/Times Sq. 1x

again, great question!
 Marty (jme)


----------



## Bizzyb

Custom House
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Kauai Beach Club
Marbella Beach Club
Ocean Pointe
Phuket Beach Club
Village d'Ile-de-France


----------



## lprstn

*Ok I am not an owner but love these resorts*

I stayed at 

- Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club (1)
- Marriott's Kauai Beach Club (1)
- Marriott's OceanWatch Villas (1)

and with a friend who is a Marriott owner (smile) I hope to stay at more Marriotts in the future..


----------



## Ann in CA

Summit Watch
Mountainside  (own)
Timber Lodge
Grand Ocean
Desert Springs Villas II (certificate)
Kauai Beach
Waiohai  (own)
Phuket Beach Club

The others were II trades.  We liked them all, but Waiohai and Phuket are our favorites so far.


----------



## normab

Grande Vista
Grande Ocean 
Surf Watch 
Barony Beach 
Aruba Surf Club 
Newport Coast Villas
Maui Ocean Club
Waiohai 
Monarch
Kaui Beach Club
Legend's Edge
MountainSide
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Manor Club
St Kitts

Next Month:
Grand Chateau

Love those exchanges!  Making this list just reminds me why we love our Marriotts!


----------



## henkc

Marbella Spain
Playa Andaluzia Spain
Village d'Ile de France
Cypress Harbour
Aruba Ocean Club
Mountain side Park City
Grand Chateau
Breckenridge Co
Custom House
Fairway villas
Manor Club

summer 2009
Newport coast
Desert ridge Arizona
Shadow ridge Ca


----------



## mav

Marriott Ocean Pointe
Marriott Beach Place Towers
Marriott Grande Vista 2x
Marriott Cypress Harbour  2x
Marriott Village d'Ile de France  3 weeks 1 time and 2 weeks another time
Marriott Manor Club
Marriott Imperial Palms - 5 weeks 
Marriott Royal Palms
 All were great resorts!


----------



## bogeygolf

Here is mine in order of best personal experience.

1. aruba surf club(love the pool & lazy river)
2. barony beach HHI (great resort on the beach)
3. Desert spring villas II (beautiful scenary especially during winter time)
4. Horizons Orlando (great for families with young kids)
5. fairway villas seaview (relaxing resort near the jersey shore)
6. manor club(nice golf pkg)
7. Doral (Not that great)


----------



## dgleason

*Timeshares I have stayed/traded to:*

Harbour Pointe
Monarch
Baroney Beach
Legends Edge
Desert Spring Vilas I
Grand Vista
Cypress Harbor
Mountainside
Doral
Beachplace Towers
Manor Club
Ocean Pointe
Aruba Ocean Club

Total 13


----------



## grupp

Monarch
Ocean Pointe (3 times)
Streamside (2 times)
Mountainside
Newport Coast Villas (2 times)
Manor Club (2 times)
Ko Olina


Gary


----------



## Enrico

Beachplace Towers x 2
Ocean Pointe x2
Grande Vista
Harbour Pointe
Grand Ocean
Fairway Villas
Newport Coast Villas
Manor Club
Marbella 
Desert Springs Villas II
Kauai Beach Club x 2
Summitt Watch

...upcoming Cypress Harbour in January 2009


----------



## Valleykat

Dave M said:


> I'll update this from time to time, if we get significant additional voting.


Found this thread in a search.  Have there been any more recent updates similar to the one at the top of page 3 in another thread?


----------



## kzewill

*stayed at*
1. Sabal Palms
2. Cypress Harbour
3. Manor Club
4. Barony Beach
5. Kauai Beach Club
6. Heritage Club at Harbour Town

*favorites*
1. Manor Club
2. Barony Beach Club

The really good thing is we've never had anything close to a bad stay at a Marriott resort.


----------



## Jan Handlers

Cypress Harbor
Grand Vista
Ocean Pointe
Marbella
Maui Ocean Club
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina
Waiohai
Custom House
Manor Club
Newport Coast Villas


----------



## erm

Ocean Pointe 
Ocean Watch Villas
Desert Springs Villas I
Grande Vista
Canyon Villas
Grande Ocean
Cypress Harbour
Sabal Palms
Newport Coast Villas
Manor Club
Beach Place Towers
Ko'Olina
Fairway Villas

I love my Marriots!


----------



## ownsmany

Marriott Ko Olina
Grande Ocean
Cypress Harbour
Marriott Surf Club(Aruba)
Ocean Point

next week will try Marriott Waihaoi, then back to KoOlina.


----------



## mlfrancis

*my stays in order*

copied from the other thread, but this time in order of preference

Waiohai (2x) - our favorite ... just wish it weren't so far from Connecticut
Aruba Surf Club (5x) - obviously a favorite
Surf Watch (2x) - the best on HHI, in our opinion
Grande Ocean (2x)
Desert Springs Villas I (2x)
Barony Beach 
Ko'Olina - probably the most beautiful unit we've ever stayed in
OceanWatch
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Newport Coast Villas - didn't like the PCH noise, especially the motorcycles
Grand Chateau - nice resort but LV is not our scene
Marbella Beach - probably better than this ranking but we had bad weather
MountainSide - not up to Marriott standards
Doral (ugh - the worst!)

next up:
Surf Watch for Thanksgiving
Ocean Watch for spring break 2009
Waiohai for my husband's 60th in June!

Mary


----------



## bogey21

Favorite - Monarch on HHI Crown Suite (essentially entire top floor overlooking ocean).

George


----------



## wbrown

smithde said:


> wbrown,
> 
> Just curious.  Were your stays through trades of your timeshares?  Or did you buy getaways?  Other?
> 
> Thanks.



All of my stays have been with trades of my timeshares.  I lock off and get two trades from my Summit Watch.  I also get two weeks with my NVC due to bonus weeks.

I have not purchased a getaway yet, but if I had more time off I certainly would do that also.

Wes


----------



## billymach4

*Who here has visited every Marriott TS around the World*

Ok this is the place to ask this question?

Is there anyone that can truthfully claim to have visited and stayed at each and every Marriott TS?


----------



## LAX Mom

billymach4 said:


> Ok this is the place to ask this question?
> 
> Is there anyone that can truthfully claim to have visited and stayed at each and every Marriott TS?



Not yet, but I'm working on it!


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Maybe a better question is who has been to the most?*

Maybe a better question is who has been to the most.

Let's see, we've been to;

Maui Ocean Club - 2002
Williamsburg  - 2003
Grand Vista - 2004
Maui Ocean Club- 2004
Grand Ocean - 2005
Maui Ocean Club - 2007
Grand Ocean - 2007
Aruba Surf Club - 2008
Myrtle Beach OceanWatch - next week

So we've been to 5 different Marriott resorts, soon to be six.


----------



## LAX Mom

I count twelve different MVCI properties:
1) Royal Palms, Orlando
2) Imperial Palms, Orlando
3) Mountainside, Park City
4) Summit Watch, Park City
5) Newport Coast Villas, Newport
6) Ko'Olina, Oahu
7) Waiohai, Kauai
8) Maui Ocean Club, Maui
9) Custom House, Boston
10) Grande Ocean, Hilton Head
11) Village d'lle de France, Paris
12) 47 Park Street, London
13) BeachPlace, Fort Lauderdale

I also exchanged into Phuket, but my son used the weeks on his honeymoon (and loved it).


----------



## Clemson Fan

Good question.  I've stayed at all 4 in Hawaii, both in Park City, the one in Las Vegas, Heritage club on Hilton Head (I looked at all the other Marriotts while I was there), the newer one in palm desert, the one in Ft. Lauderdale, and Grand Vista in Orlando.

So, I've stayed in 11 and have seen probably 16-17.  My favorites are Mountainside and Ko'Olina.  I was very pleasantly surprised by the one in Ft. Lauderdale.  The only one I didn't like and was very dissapointed with and would not go back to was Grand Vista in Orlando.


----------



## jmatias

We've stayed at the following:

Koolina
Maui
Kauai Beach Club
Grand Vista
Cypress Harbour
Horizons Orlando 
Newport Coast
Summit Watch
Canyon Villas
Timber Lodge


Jen


----------



## laurac260

I'm up to 3.  How many more do I have to go?


----------



## Pens_Fan

Surf Club
Ocean Club
Canyon Villas
Streamside this October


----------



## BobG7734

Custom House
Maui
Kaui (both)
St Kitts
Ft Lauderdale
Ocean Watch
Palm Dessert
Doral
Shadow Ridge


----------



## wsrobinson

I've got a decent start...

Grande Ocean
Monarch
Barony Beach
SurfWatch
Manor Club
Harbor Club
Heritage Club
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbor
Sabal Palms
Desert Springs
BeachPlace Towers
Ocean Pointe


----------



## linmcginn

Marriott Newport Coast Villas
Marriott Shadow Ridge
Marriott Desert Spring Villas I
Marriott Desert Springs Villas II
Marriott Crystal Shores
Marriott Ocean Pointe
Marriott Canyon Villas
Marriott Marbella Beach Resort
Marriott Playa Andaluza
Marriott Son Antem


----------



## Empty Nest

*we counted many Marriotts*

Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Canyon Villas
Las Vegas Grand Chateau
Newport Coast
Marriott Ocean Club
Ko Olina
Waiohi
Kauai Beach Club
Marbella
Surf watch
Grand Ocean
Barony Beach
Grande Vista
Aruba Surf Club
Fariway Villas NJ
Williamsburg
Grand Residence Tahoe

In October we add:
France
Mallorca Son Antem

We've been doing this 10 yrs, and hubby is a great trader.  Plus we're flexible about travel time--kids grown.


----------



## Bill4728

Empty Nest said:


> Desert Springs I
> Desert Springs II
> Shadow Ridge
> Canyon Villas
> Las Vegas Grand Chateau
> Newport Coast
> Marriott Ocean Club
> Ko Olina
> Waiohi
> Kauai Beach Club
> Marbella
> Surf watch
> Grand Ocean
> Barony Beach
> Grande Vista
> Aruba Surf Club
> Fariway Villas NJ
> Williamsburg
> Grand Residence Tahoe
> 
> In October we add:
> France
> Mallorca Son Antem
> 
> We've been doing this 10 yrs, and hubby is a great trader.  Plus we're flexible about travel time--kids grown.



Looks like we have a winner!


----------



## Bill4728

LAX Mom said:


> 12) 47 Park Street, London
> 
> I also exchanged into Phuket, but my son used the weeks on his honeymoon (and loved it).



WOW!!  47 Park st!!

I've heard that without a doubt that is the most difficult TS to get.  Did you enjoy your stay?


----------



## CMF

Manor Club
SurfWatch
Barony Beach
Fairway Villas
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Horizons Orlando
Cypress Harbour
OceanWatch - 2010
Sabal Palms - Fall 2009

Not too bad for a rookie 

Charles


----------



## LAX Mom

Bill4728 said:


> WOW!!  47 Park st!!
> 
> I've heard that without a doubt that is the most difficult TS to get.  Did you enjoy your stay?



Loved it! I think they put us in one of the nicest 2 bedroom units they had, 2 bedroom, 3 baths. It was a great location and wonderful to have that much room and a kitchen in London. We were on a high floor (next to the top if I remember correctly) and had a corner room with lots of windows. 

While I was there I meet with a sales rep briefly to get some info. She told me that nobody ever exchanges into that location. The MF are so expensive that very few deposits are made into II. Many of the owners are companies with London offices. They buy weeks to have apartments available for executives to use when working at the London locations. 

I'd go back if I ever saw it available again. It's one of those exchanges you never expect to see, but if you do you need to drop everything and go. 

It was during April 2005 and I saw the week less than 2 months before that. Just happened to spot it on II, and later a couple of people posted on TUG that they also snagged weeks. There were at least 4 weeks deposited, a 2 bedroom (2 weeks back-to-back) and a 1 bedroom (2 weeks back-to-back).  

Since then I've seen it twice right before Christmas but couldn't get away at the last minute.


----------



## Empty Nest

Lisa,

I still remember seeing the London one available several years back. I have been kicking myself since then for not taking it. Have never seen it again. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

I love lists.  Here are my Marriott Stays:

Marriott Desert Springs II
Marriott Timberlodge - 3 times
Marriott Waiohai - 3 times
Marriott Newport Beach - 2 times
Marriott Manor Club at Ford Colony 
Marriott Ko'Olina - once but gonna be twice by November
Marriott Grand Vista

Currently, I have 12 stays at a Marriott timeshare.   Hoping for many more...  By the end of the year, I'll have 14 stays.


----------



## Michigan Czar

I thought I had been to more but I keep going back to the same properties.

2002 Maui Ocean Club
2004 Maui Ocean Club
2005 Grande Vista
2006 Grande Vista
2007 Ko Olina
2008 Harbour Lake
2009 Maui Ocean Club


----------



## Pat H

Grande Ocean (3)
Grande Chateau (2)
Custom House (2)
Kauai
Summit Watch

And I don't even own a Marriott or belong to II. It's so nice to have friends who do!


----------



## JimIg23

Grand Vista 
Habour Lake
Cypress Harbor
Ocean Pointe (not a big fan)
Newport coast
Shadow Ridge

Not bad for 2 years in.


----------



## icydog

*Only 10, It seems like a lot more.*

St Thomas 
Desert Springs II
Newport Coast
Marriott in Palm Beach
Surf Watch
Barony Beach
Grande Vista
Aruba Surf Club
Fairway Villas NJ
Williamsburg Manor Club


This is my list...Plus a lot of repeats.. I think I have been to the Fairways 10 times in four years.


----------



## icydog

LAX Mom said:


> I count twelve different MVCI properties:
> 1) Royal Palms, Orlando
> 2) Imperial Palms, Orlando
> 3) Mountainside, Park City
> 4) Summit Watch, Park City
> 5) Newport Coast Villas, Newport
> 6) Ko'Olina, Oahu
> 7) Waiohai, Kauai
> 8) Maui Ocean Club, Maui
> 9) Custom House, Boston
> 10) Grande Ocean, Hilton Head
> 11) Village d'lle de France, Paris
> 12) 47 Park Street, London
> 
> I also exchanged into Phuket, but my son used the weeks on his honeymoon (and loved it).



Its fun to see how everyone travels. I only have one resort in common with you, the Newport Coast Villas. All the others I have yet to visit. However, you haven't been to several I have been to. I would love to go to the London one. How was that???


----------



## billymach4

billymach4 said:


> Ok this is the place to ask this question?
> 
> Is there anyone that can truthfully claim to have visited and stayed at each and every Marriott TS?



OMG I have lots of catching up to do

Horizons Orlando
MGV
Aruba Surf Club
DSVII
NCV
MFV (Sept 09)
Ocean  Point (June '10)


----------



## LAX Mom

icydog said:


> Its fun to see how everyone travels. I only have one resort in common with you, the Newport Coast Villas. All the others I have yet to visit. However, you haven't been to several I have been to. I would love to go to the London one. How was that???



You must be on the east coast, I'm in the west (Utah). There are many on your list I'd love to visit. In fact I just remembered I have also stayed at the Marriott in Fort Lauderdale, BeachPlace. I'll have to edit my list. 

London was amazing!! I took my son who was 13 at the time, (DH couldn't make it). DS had been to London before but loved the accommodations at 47 Park Street. He had his own room (huge) and bathroom. The kitchen facilities really helped with a teenage boy. It was a great trip and I'd love to stay there again. If I ever see another exchange I'll grab it and go, regardless of what else I have going on.


----------



## jancurious

Wow....Empty Nester you are my hero!

We come at 12.

1. Phuket Beach Club
2. Marbella Beach Resort
3. Waiohai
4. Maui Ocean Club
5. Ko Olina
6. Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas (Nov)
7. Newport
8. Grand Chateau
9. Canyon Villas
10. Desert Springs Villas I
11. Shadow Ridge
12. Grand Vista

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) we started buying the ones we really liked so we aren't exchanging much any more.

Jan


----------



## AMJ

OceanWatch
Surfwatch
Monarch
Harbour Point
Barony
Cypress Harbour
Royal Palms
Ocean Pointe
Manor Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
We exchanged our HP week for Newport Coast Villas one year, but our daughter got sick so we had to cancel a few days before the trip.

Joyce


----------



## gailo

*Just to make me think*

Thought I would post so I could count myself
Ocean Pointe
MountainSide
Summit Watch
Newport Coast Villas
Desert Spring I
Desert Spring II
Shadowridge
Canyon Villas
Panama City
Ft Lauderdale
Marabella
Grande Vista
Horizon Orlando
Aruba Ocean Club
St Thomas

All Fun more to come


----------



## indyhorizons

*We're up to 10*

Newport Coast
Desert Springs II
Ocean Pointe
Ocean Watch
Surf Club
Marbella
Grande Vista
Branson
Grande Chateau
Ko Olina (x2)

Keep 'em coming.  

next year DSV I or Shadow Ridge (hopefully)
Harbour Lake


----------



## mas

Stayed at (or will soon):

Cypress Harbour
Royal Palms
Beach Place
Ocean Pointe
Newport Coast
Grand Chateau
Ko Olina
Kauai Beach Club
Grand Ocean
(former Marriott) Paradise Island Bahamas

Playa Andaluza -June 2010

I've visited:

Maui Ocean Club
Waiohai
Surf Watch
Heritage Club
Canyon villas
Orlando Horizons(think it's now called Harbour Lake)
Sabel & Imperial Palms
Grand Vista
Villas of Doral

I still haven't stayed or visited at Ocean Watch -- and I own there!


----------



## SueDonJ

Geeeze, there are some Traveling Fools* on TUG, aren't there?   So far we've been to:

Barony Beach
SurfWatch
Waiohai Beach Club

Late October we'll be at Crystal Shores, next May back at Barony and SW.

*Back in the old days before people started jumping on planes willy-nilly and going off to see the world as easily as they go food-shopping, my mother used to call anyone who went on a plane "A Traveling Fool."  She didn't mean it in a bad way and neither do I.


----------



## Superchief

I didn't realize how many we have visited, but still have many to look forward to.
Ocean Pointe
Oceana Palms (coming soon)
MountainSide
Summit Watch
Newport Coast Villas
Streamside at Vail
Royal Palms
Imperial Palms
Sunset Pointe ? (I think this is the HHI MVC we stayed in)
Ko Olina
FL Beachplace
Canyon Villas (first trip in OCT)
Branson

We have enjoyed every trip.


----------



## IngridN

I'm a relative newbie and have only been to 6:

Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Kauai Beach Club
Horizons Branson
Shadow Ridge
Newport Coast - next month

But I've been to the Surf Club 5 times!

I would be up to 7 but do not like the location of Tahoe's Timber Lodge (we did the tour though), preferring to be up the mountain!

Ingrid


----------



## davewasbaloo

Interesting. I would love to do so. We have been owners for 2 years now and can claim the following:

Ile De France x 2
Son Antem
Playa Andaluza
Newport Coast

We have visited Marbella, Timberlodge and Horizons Orlando

But Williamsburg, Hawaii, Thailand, and St Thomas are on my bucket list next


----------



## davewasbaloo

I thought it would be fun to get this one going again. For us, there is still no clear fav as we have loved them all for different reasons:

Village Ile De France - 4 times
Son Antem
Playa Andaluzia
Marbella Beach Resort
Newport Coast


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning

Grande Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Imperial Palms
Cypress Harbour
Grande Chateau
Newport Coast
Timber Lodge
Grand Residence Tahoe
Summit Watch
Mountainside
Ocean Pointe
Beach Place Towers
Koolina
Waiohai
Maui Lahiana Towers...
Aruba Surf Club
Aruba ocean Club

17 with Kauai Lagoons and Grande Ocean coming in 2011


----------



## Retired TSO

My List:
Marriott Grand Ocean
Phuket Beach Club
Newport coast
Canyon Villas
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina
Desert Spring Villas I
Marriott Grand Chateau
Aruba Surf Club
Marbealla Beach Resort

Will be adding Maui Ocean Club soon..


----------



## dvc_john

23 so far, with reservations at 5 more:

Village Ile-de-France
Manor Club
Ocean Watch
Barony Beach
Surf Watch
Grande Ocean
Harbour Club
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Royal Palms
Cypress Harbour
Ocean Pointe
Beachplace Towers
Horizons Branson (can't recall the new name - Willow Ridge?)
Streamside at Vail
Summit Watch
Canyon Villas
Desert Springs I
Shadow Ridge 
Shadow Ridge Enclaves 
Grand Chateau
Newport Coast
Maui Ocean Club

Upcoming reservations at:
Lakeshore Reserve
Sabal Palms
Monarch at Sea Pines
Villas at Doral
Lahaina and Napili Villas

I've used about every imaginable way for these stays:
Home resort stay
Marriott to Marriott exchange
non-Marriott to Marriott exchange
II getaways
Marriott Reward Points
Cash (usually with Marriott Owner's Discount)

Overall, I've stayed at 79 timeshares and have reservations at 8 new-to-me ones.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Desert Springs II
Waiohai (3x)
Ko'Olina (2x)
Newport Beach Villas (2x)
Manor Club (Original side)
Timberlodge (3x)
Grande Vista
Shadow Ridge


We have a lot of repeat visits going.   Pretty much at this point in our lives we vacation in Hawaii, Tahoe or Florida.   Then, occasionally, we'll add in something different.


----------



## Ricci

Manor Club
Manor Club Sequel
Sunset Pointe
Barony
Surf Watch
Monarch
Ocean Pointe
Newport Coast Villas
Ko'Olina
Maui Ocean Club
Fairway Villas
Ocean Watch
Canyon Villas
Grand Vista

Coming up...Willow Ridge, Grand Chateau, Marco Island


----------



## Time Travelers

*Our  List*

Kauai Beach  Club      2
Maui                        1
Cypress Harbour         2
Habour Lakes            1
Grand Vista               1
Beach  Place             1
Ocean Pointe             3
Oceana Palms            1
Barony Beach             1
Custom House            1
Mountan Valley           1


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning 

23 is impressive...

17 only, will have to settle for runner up!!!


----------



## Empty Nest

Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Canyon Villas
Las Vegas Grand Chateau
Newport Coast
Marriott Ocean Club
Ko Olina
Waiohi
Kauai Beach Club
Marbella
Surf watch
Grand Ocean
Barony Beach
Grande Vista
Aruba Surf Club
Fariway Villas NJ
Williamsburg
Grand Residence Tahoe
France
Mallorca Son Antem
Timber Lodge Tahoe in September '10


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning

Wow...
fading fast...

will be out of top 10 soon...

fame is fleeting!!!


----------



## musical2

Manor Club 5x (own there)
Ko Olina Beach Club (own there)
Barony Beach Club
Imperial Palms
Cypress Harbour
Grand Chateau


----------



## davewasbaloo

Wow, it is sooooo great to see where people have been. I still feel like such a newbie.


----------



## jme

After viewing some of those, all I can say is, "You people, get a job!" 

I'm feeling pretty darn inferior right now, altho my list wasn't too shabby. 
BUT, I work full time. Bummer.  

a great thread....jme


----------



## Delicate Arch

Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina
Newport Coast
Timber Lodge Tahoe
Desert Springs I
Shadow Ridge
Canyon Villas

(Clearly, we live in the west!)


----------



## mas

mas said:


> Cypress Harbour
> Beach Place
> Ocean Pointe
> Grand Ocean
> Newport Coast
> Kauai Beach
> Ko Olina
> Maui Ocean
> 
> (ex Marriott:Bahamas) Paradise Island



Have to update the list:

Villas of Doral
Playa Andaluzia

Still haven't stayed at MOW even though we own there.


----------



## tiel

Relying solely on my unreliable memory, we've stayed at:

Mountainside
Shadow Ridge
Cypress Harbour
Grande Vista
OceanWatch
Legends Edge
Kauai Beach Club
Ocean Pointe
Surf Club
Royal Palms
Villas at Doral
Fairway Villas
Manor Club
Desert Springs Villas II
Grande Ocean
BeachPlace Towers
Monarch

And a "new to us" resort coming up:  Lakeshore Reserve.

This was fun!     We have obviously been enjoying our TSing!  
And we are _hoping_ to try Oceana Palms, Barony Beach or SurfWatch, Crystal Shores, Ko Olina, and Canyon Villas in the coming couple of years.  Big dreams.  Even bigger ones too:  Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Lagoons, and the  Spanish resorts.


----------



## Quilter

Royal palm
Aruba ocean club
Ocean pointe
Cypress harbor
Manor club
Manor club. Sequel
Mountainside
Grande ocean
Monarch
Legends edge
Newport coast
Canyon villas
Kawaii beach club
Deser springs


----------



## pedro47

Manor Club 
Manor Club Sequel
Fairway 
Ocean Watch 
Ocean Pointe 
Grand Vista 
Grande Ocean 
Barony 
Spicebush @ Sea Pines 
Swallowtail @ Sea Pines


Up coming visit 
Surf Watch

Our favorities are The Manor Club,Ocean Watch, Grande Ocean and Ocean Point


----------



## Aviator621

Ko Olina
Timber Lodge
Maui Ocean Club
Manor Club
Grande Vista
Custom House
Ocean Watch

Nov:Village d'Ile de France
Dec: Cypress Harbour
Apr: Surf Watch

Ko Olina and Custom House our favorites so far


----------



## DebbieF

Sabal Palms
Ocean Pointe
Grand Ocean
Grande Vista
Ocean Watch

Canyon Villa's next year


----------



## kedler

Fairway Villas
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Grande Vista
OceanWatch
and coming up ...
SurfWatch or Timber Lodge (trying to decide)


----------



## gblotter

*my list*

Maui Ocean Club (owner)
Mountainside (owner)
Kauai Beach Club
Waiohai
Ko'Olina
Newport Coast Villas
Timber Lodge
Manor Club


----------



## gds75

Newport Coast Villas
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina
Maui Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Custom House
St. Kitts Beach Club


----------



## classiclincoln

Grande Vista - only when we bought there
Grande Chateau
Renaissance Aruba
One night at Playa Andaluzza

Man, can't wait until we can get away more often!!


----------



## ACE1

Desert Springs Villas 1
Frenchman's Cove
Grand Chateau
Canyon Villas
Newport Coast
Shadow Ridge


----------



## ilene13

Here we go:
  Harbour Pointe (Owner)
  Grande Ocean  (Owner)
  Barony Beach  (Owner)
  Surfwatch     (Owner)
  Aruba Ocean Club    (Owner)
  Sunset Pointe
  Desert Springs Villas
  Frenchman's Cove

We rarely exchange anymore.  We own where we like to go.  We've done time-sharing since 1980.  In our early days we exchanged a lot--but Marriott wa not even in the TS business!


----------



## terryfic

Harbour Point
Grande Ocean
Desert Springs I
Kauai Beach Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Sabal Palms Resort
Harbour Club at Harbour Town 
Grand Chateau


----------



## gailo

Ocean Pointe
BeachPlace Towers
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Legend's Edge at Bay Point
Newport Coast
Mountainside
Summit Watch
Aruba Ocean Club
Frenchman's Cove
Marbella Beach Resort
Canyon Villas
Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II
Shadowridge


Royal Palms (Apr'11)
Fun


----------



## griffinhouse

Desert Springs II
Desert Springs I
Newport Coast 
Canyon Villas
Kauai Beach Club
Aruba Surf Club
Ocean Pointe
Cypress Harbor
Grande Vista
Oceanwatch
Surfwatch
Grand Ocean
Boston Custom House
Frenchman's Cove 

And a great time was had at each resort.


----------



## Pens_Fan

Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club - own
Canyon Villas
StreamSide


----------



## csalter2

*I won't win but...*

I have done a few:

Ko Olina (my second home)
Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Newport Coast
Grand Vista
BeachPlace Towers


----------



## Brenda

*Our Marriott stays*

My first Marriott t/s was Kauai Beach Club in 1986. 
14 years of timesharing at Marriott's 

1) Kauai Beach Club   7x
2) Aruba Ocean Club  2x
3) Aruba Surf Club
4) Frenchmen's Cove  2x
5) Grand Chateau      4x
6) Marbella
7) Desert Springs II
8) Newport Coast       3x
9) Ko 'OLina      at least  8x
10) Waiohi
11) Manor Club
12) Manor Club Sequel
13) Summit Watch
14) Maui Ocean club   2x
15) Beach Place Towers  2x
16) ex Marriott Paradise Island
17) Grand Residence Tahoe


Future Marroitt reservations:
Ko'Olina   
Newport Coast

None Marriott stays:
Hilton resorts many x
WorldMark resorts  many x
Many other resorts

Many great vacations with family and friends


----------



## puckmanfl

*How many resorts???*

good morning....

Off to Surfwatch 7/30 on MVCD legacy points!!!! This will be the 21st MVCD resort I have been a guest at!!!!  

A previous thread on this topic had a maximum of 23!!!  Would like to reopen this topic with the following query!!!

How many resorts have you stayed at?
What is your favorite?

I hope the record is 23. I feel I can break that one soon with some visits to other HHI's and FC on my to do list!!!!


----------



## Pens_Fan

Have been to:


Aruba Surf Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Ocean Watch
Canyon Villas
Streamside

Favorite is Surf Club


----------



## Aviator621

Ko Olina
Maui Ocean Club
Timber Lodge
Custom House
Village De Ille-de-France
Manor Club
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
OceanWatch
SurfWatch
Imperial Palms (this week!)

A lot, but will be a while before we hit 23!

Obviously love Ko Olina and Timber Lodge since we bought there, but beyond that the ones we love the most are the more unique Marriott offerings--Custom House and Village De Ille-de-France.  Both offer experiences that really can't be duplicated anywhere else.


----------



## horseman

Canyon Villas 
Newport Coast 
Maui Ocean Club 
Kauai Beach Club 
Manor Club 
Grand Residence in Tahoe
Aruba Surf Club coming up in October

Our home resort, Canyon Villas, is our favorite, only beating out Maui Ocean Club because we can get to it easier. 

Probably will never catch  Puckmanfl since I still have 15 years to retirement and also want to go back to all the above. Good luck in your quest, Puckman. Hey, you forgot to give us _your_ favorite


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning....

for the actual resort itself...

KO OLINA fell in love during my recent trip

I also love mountainside but more for the location and the skiing...

KOOLINA is numero uno...


----------



## AMJ

We have been to 12 resorts:
OceaWatch
Barony
Harbour Point
Sunset Pointe
Monarch
Surfwatch
Cypress Harbour
Royal Palms
Ocean Pointe
Manor Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club

Favorite Resorts: Aruba Ocean Club and Cypress Harbour


----------



## mkahanek

Wow.  I am just a junior compared to others but:
Ko Olina (3 times)
Waiohai
Frenchmans Cove
St. Kitts
Aruba Surf Club
Ocean Point.

Upcoming
Ko Olina (home resort)
Kauai Beach Club
Planning Maui Ocean Club


----------



## mkahanek

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> for the actual resort itself...
> 
> KO OLINA fell in love during my recent trip
> 
> I also love mountainside but more for the location and the skiing...
> 
> KOOLINA is numero uno...



Yep.  My home resort.  So far my favorite.  Even over Waiohai


----------



## SueDonJ

Barony
SurfWatch
Crystal Shores
Waiohai

We easily lose this game because every time we start to plan an exchange trip, we realize we just want to get back to Hilton Head.   

Love the few we've seen, but when we're at Barony it's my favorite and when we're at SurfWatch it's my favorite.  Don's is Barony, no competition.


----------



## GregT

I'm way down on the list too --   -- good luck closing in on 24!!!

We've stayed at the following:

Maui Ocean Club (new and old buildings)
Ko Olina
Shadow Ridge
Desert Springs Villas I

Only new additions in the near term will be Aruba Ocean Club in February and Cypress Harbour in March.  

Go Puck!  Go Bolts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## kds4

I'm afraid I'll never get to all of them, because I like the ones I've been to so much I keep going back to them.

Grande Vista (MGV) - Home Resort (2x)
Ocean Watch (MOW) - 
Harbour Lake (MHZ) -

Upcoming Stays - 
Grande Vista
Ocean Watch
Harbour Lake

See what I mean?


----------



## timtax

*a beginner.....*

Harbor Cove
OceanWatch 4x
Canyon Villas 2x
Grand Vista 2x
Marbella
Aruba Surf Club 2x
Custom House
St Kitts
Timber Lodge

Surf Club is our favorite. Going back again in April 2012.

Upcoming..
Playa Andaluza
Beachplace Towers

And here I thought I was making progress. I have a long way to go to catch you.


----------



## mkahanek

This thread reminding me of an excel file I was maintaining with all the airports I have been through.  Forgot to add St. Kitts.  I am now at 56 airports I have been through.  Lots of flying.


----------



## BocaBoy

Maui Ocean Club (New and Old Sections)
Ko Olina Beach Club
Waiohai Beach Club
Kauai Beach Club
Grand Chateau
Sabal Palms
Grande Vista
Manor Club
Fairway Villas

Our favorite without question is Maui Ocean Club (Lahaina/Napili Towers).


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Wow... you've visited a lot of resorts.  I keep going back to the same ones  or I go to other timeshares so, it will be a while before I get to 20.  I'm at 9 resorts....

Waiohai (3 times)
Kauai Beach Club
Ko'Olina (2 times)
Timberlodge (3 times)
Newport Beach Villas (2 times)
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Manor Club
Grande Vista


----------



## Ann in CA

Summit Watch 
Kauai Beach Club
Waiohai
Ko Olina
Mountainside
Phuket 
Timber Lodge
Grand Ocean
Desert Springs  I & II
Canyon Villas
Kauai Lagoons
Marbella
Playa Andaluza


Our exotic favorite, Phuket Beach Club for the gorgeous grounds, JW access, beach and the staff. Our "local" favorite, Waiohai. We just keep returning there.  

Next up, Grand Chateau & Maui Ocean Club


----------



## JPrisco

Lakeshore Reserve
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Sabal Palms
Harbour Lake
Grande Chateau
Aruba Ocean Club
Oceana Palms
Beach Place Towers
Ocean Pointe

Favorite so far is Oceana Palms

Upcoming trip to Crystal Shores in Oct using my legacy DC points


----------



## wvacations

Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II 
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Sable Palms
Grande Vista
Surf Watch
Timber Lodge
Tahoe Grand Residence
Maui Ocean Club
Ko Olina
Aurba Surf Club
Fairway Villas



October 2011
Kauai Lagoons

January 2012
Shadow Ridge Villages

I want to see them all. Only been in this for 30 months so far!!!


----------



## winger

Hmmm, most of our locations are dictated by us having young kids and wanting to drive versus fly to our destinations.  

*Marriotts*
Timber Lodge (7 7-night stays + 2 nights on DC pts)
Newport Coast Villas (8 7-night stays + 3 nights on DC pts.  Three more 7-night stays planned between now and 2012July)
Ko Olina (14 nights)
Maui Ocean Club (original bldg - 7 nights)
Manor Club (MMC - 7 nights)

*Non-Marriotts*
Numerous


----------



## MOXJO7282

Maui Ocean Club
Grande Ocean
Manor Club
Grand Vista
Aruba Surf Club
Myrtle Beach Oceanwatch


----------



## griffinhouse

Grande Ocean
Desert Spring II
Monarch
SurfWatch
Newport Coast
Kauia Beach Resort
Frenchman's Coast Villa
Custom House
Ocean Pointe
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbor
Canyon Villas
OceanWatch 

13 years of wonderful vacations with friends and family.  So happy we discovered timesharing when we did.


----------



## NboroGirl

Let's see...

Sabal Palms
Grande Vista
Manor Club
Surf Club
Ocean Watch
Ko Olina
Grand Chateau
Newport Coast Villas
Heritage Club (very soon)

That'll be 9.  My goal is to hit them all.  I need to get out west more.


----------



## ilene13

We've been doing timesharing since 1980, so many of the time-sharing resorts we have gone to are non-Marriotts.
Marriott Resorts:
  Aruba Ocean Club
  Harbour Pointe
  Grande Ocean
  Barony Beach
  Surfwatch
  Desert Springs Villas II


----------



## jimf41

I'm not going to score well on this one as there are some resorts I don't have a strong desire to visit.

Ocean Pointe
Grand Vista
Sable Palms
Oceana Palms
Marbella
Frenchman's Cove
Lakeshore Reserve (Fall 2011)
Customs House

Looking forward to going to,

Crystal Shores
Tuscany (if they ever build it)
Manor Club
Fairview Villas
Phuket (If we get to that part of the world)


----------



## vacationcrazy

Fairly new to timesharing and absolutely loving it.  Only two years.  Been to:

Marriott Grand Chateau x 2
Marriott Aruba Surf Club
Marriott Saint Kitts
Marriott Frenchmans Cove

It has worked great for us. We would have never been able to take this many vacations had it not been for time sharing.  Some of these vacations were getaways at great prices.  We also did the Royal Mayan 2 bedroom on a getaway last November and will be going to Royal Hacienda 2 bedroom in December also on a getaway. I know a lot of people are trying to unload their timeshares, but we are certainly loving ours even though we have never been to our home resort. As long as we have our health and our jobs, we will continue to enjoy our vacations.


----------



## dioxide45

For us:

Grande Vista
Villas at Doral
Beach Place Towers
Ocean Pointe
Harbour Lake
Cypress Harbour
Lakeshore Reserve
Surfwatch
Maui Ocean Club
Ko'Olina Beach Club

We also did a site tour at Legends Edge, but since we didn't spend a night at the timeshare, it doesn't count.


----------



## jlp879

For us it has been:

Ko Olina Beach Club
Desert Springs Villas II
Streamside at Vail
Harbour Lakes
TimberLodge
Newport Coast Villas
Shadow Ridge
SummitWatch
Kauai Beach Club
Waiohai Beach Club
Lakeshore Reserve 
Grande Vista

Have enjoyed every minute of it!


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning...

Here's my list

Grande Vista
Lakeshore
Imperial Palms
Cypress harbour
Beach Place
OceanPointe
Crystal Shores
Aruba Surf
Aruba Ocean
Ocean Watch
Grand Chateau
Newport Coast
GRand Residence Tahoe
Timber Lodge
SummittWatch
Mountainside
Koolina
Maui Ocean (old)
Maui Ocean Lahaina Towers
Kauai beach Club
Kauai Lagoons..

SurfWatch will be 22... I consider MOC old and Lahaina two differnt resorts as they have different II codes (sort of a technicality)

bucket list includes  
Oceana Palms
Spain Marbella
France
Barony
Grande ocean..
Frenchmans Cove

This has become a happy, fun thread  Keep it up!!!!


----------



## CMF

Barony Beach
Surf Watch
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Manor Club
Fairway Villas
Horizons Orlando
Cypress Harbour
Ocean Pointe

Charles


----------



## SpikeMauler

Frenchman's Cove
Aruba Surf Club

That's it so far. Should be fun trying to catch up to everyone else


----------



## Lardan

We've been doing timeshares for eleven years, what rookies we are compared to most of you.  We do enjoy the two Marriott resorts we have, so not alot of trading going on.  We have stayed at a total of 11 different with only 4 with the Marriott name on them, rest trading with Wyndham.


----------



## ml855

Marriotts:
Manor Club 
Ocean Watch (several times)
KoOlina
Cypress harbour
BeachPlace Towers
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Sabal Palms

We also stay at non-Marriotts:  so far - Royal Sands, Mexico; Grand Timber Lodge, CO; Suites at Fisherman's Wharf, CA; Disney Vacation Club - Beach Club, Bay Lake Towers, & Old Key West; Sandy Square, MD; Grand Caymans


----------



## MOXJO7282

kds4 said:


> I'm afraid I'll never get to all of them, because I like the ones I've been to so much I keep going back to them.



This is our issue as well. We love Maui and the Grande Ocean so much its hard to not be drawn back to those two. 

We're doing MOC for the 5th time in Feb 2012, and the GO for the 4th time in 35 days.

Next year we definitely need to break out of our pattern because my daughter will be starting college soon and we'll need to do true summer trips either to NCV or Kauai.


----------



## Steve A

Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club
Maui Ocean Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Grand Chateau
Barony
Monarch
Grand Ocean
Shadow Ridge
Desert Springs Villas 1
Summit Watch

We tend to go back to the same places.


----------



## jlf58

Stay at:

1. Cypress
2. Grand Vista
3. Horizions Orlando
4. Imperial Plams
5. Aruba Surf Club
6. Custom House
7. Seaview
8. Manor Club I
9. Canyon Villas
10. Heritage Club
11. St Kitts
12. Harbor point
13. Las Vegas

been to:
14. Grand Ocean
15. Barony
16. Ocean club
17. Harbour Club
18. Sable Palms
19. Royal Palms
20. Lakeshore
21. Crystal Shores
22. Sunset Point
23. Monach 
24. Ocean Point ( may 2012)


----------



## dvc_john

26, 28,or 29 for me, depending on how you count:

Villas at Doral
Beachplace Towers
Ocean Pointe
Cypress Harbour 
Sabal Palms
Royal Palms
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Lakeshore Reserve
Harbour Club
Monarch at Seapines
Grande Ocean
Surfwatch
Barony Beach
Ocean Watch
Manor Club
Legends Edge
Willow Ridge
Streamside at Vail
Grande Chateau
Newport Coast
Desert Springs I
Shadow Ridge
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Summit Watch
Canyon Villas
Ocean Club
Ocean Club Napili
Village d'Ile-de-France

26 for sure, 
28 if counting Shadow Ridge and Shadow Ridge Enclaves separately, and Ocean Club and Ocean Club Napili separately
29 if counting resorts with confirmed reservations, but haven't stayed at yet (Legends Edge)


Bought my first timeshare on Sanibel Island Florida in 1982, and have stayed at over 85 different timeshares counting both Marriott and non-Marriott.


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning!!!

WOW!!!!!
WOW!!!!!
WOW!!!!


----------



## dioxide45

puckmanfl said:


> I consider MOC old and Lahaina two differnt resorts as they have different II codes (sort of a technicality)



There are plenty of resorts with more than one II code, Grande Vista, Harbour Lake, Ko'Olina. Of course with these, you can't guaranty a certain section like you can with Maui. Though Manor Club is another where you can.


----------



## jme

*since '98*

Kaua'i Beach Club 
Newport Coast  
Mountainside x3
Summit Watch x4
Marbella 
Oceanwatch x3
Grande Ocean x58 (yes, 58)
Barony Beach Club x6
Ocean Pointe 
Manor Club
Harbour Club x2
Grande Vista 
Cypress Harbour 
Royal Palms x2

favorite?    uhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## mjm1

We have vacationed at the following:

Ko Olina
Aruba Ocean Club
Desert Springs I (many times)
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Branson
Timber Lodge
Ocean Pointe (Thanksgiving 2011)

Thanks for bringing this topic up.  I hadn't focused on how many different Marriott resorts we have vacationed in over the years.  We finally purchased at Desert Springs I last year (resale of course) and look forward to many more trips to various resorts.  Trying to exchange into Maui next April/May.


----------



## windje2000

Monarch (6)

Manor Club (14 )

Legends Edge 

Barony 

Surf Watch (2)


Note: We've never been to the resorts we own


----------



## thinze3

Maui Ocean Club - original
Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Towers
Waiohai
Ko'Olina
Kauai Beach Club
Legends Edge
Ocean Pointe
BeachPlace Towers
Grand Chateau

2012 plans:
Custom House (trying to finalize plans)
Newport Coast

Favorite is either Waiohai or Maui (new villas) can't decide.


----------



## NJMOM2

Here's our list:

Harbour Lake
Cypress Harbour
Grande Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Ocean Pointe
Harbour Club
Kauai Beach Club (as hotel guests using reward points)

Coming up:
OceanWatch
Manor Club

Thinking about trying to get a weekend getaway with left over DC point at Fairway Villas

Favorate so far is Grande Ocean (Friends stayed there while we were at Harbour Club - spent more time there than at Harbour Club).


----------



## ira g

We have owned timeshares since 2000. We do not own at Marriott but look forward to staying at them. We have stayed at 17 different Marriotts, almost all on exchanges with a few II Getaways. The following are the resorts we have stayed at:

Desert Springs 2 
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Timber Lodge
Canyon Villas
Harbor Point at Shelter Cove
Oceana Palms (2x)
Ocean Pointe  (3x)
Lakeshore Reserve (2x)
Grande Ocean
Barony
Surfwatch
BeachPlace 
Manor Club Sequel (2x)
Manor Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Fairway Villas (4x)
Grande Vista  (3x)


----------



## Empty Nest

*26*

1 Desert Springs I
2 Desert Springs II
3 Shadow Ridge
4 Canyon Villas
5 Las Vegas Grand Chateau
6 Newport Coast
7 Marriott Ocean Club
8 Ko Olina
9 Waiohi
10 Kauai Beach Club
11 Marbella
12 Surf watch
13 Grand Ocean
14 Barony Beach
15 Grande Vista
16 Aruba Surf Club
17 Fariway Villas NJ
18 Williamsburg
19 Grand Residence Tahoe
20 Heritage
21 Timber Lodge
22 Ocean Club Napili
23 France
24 Mallorca Son Antem
25 Boston Custom House 9/11
26 Kauai Lagoons 2012

Looks like we need to go to some Florida ones.


----------



## kjd

Grand Chateau
Grand Vista
Timber Lodge
Newport Coast
Cypress Harbor
SurfWatch
Harbour Point at Shelter Cove
Ocean Pointe
Beach Place

After you have been to a number of them I agree with several posters that you tend to develop favorites and return to them more frequently.  However, I'm always interested in trading into non-Marriott Premier properties if the need arises.  Also like to carry a balance of MRP's and DC points as well.

My favorite?  Has to be the three bedroom at Grand Chateau.  Without a doubt.  Twenty-one hundred square feet with floor to ceiling windows and two kitchens and three baths.  One of the best locations in Las Vegas.  Terrific trader, 110,000 MRP's and 4,600 DC points.  Take your pick.


----------



## Lansdowne

*Only 14 Marriotts - so far*

Obviously, not on DC points - 29 stays, 14 Marriotts, 2 Westins and a bummer:

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (2x)
Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (2x)
Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas
Marriott's Ko Olina (2x)
Marriott's Kauai Beach Club (2x)
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II (2x)
Marriott's Heritage Club
Marriott's Manor Club Sequel (4x)
Marriott's Villas at Doral
Marriott's Grande Vista Resort (3x)
Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town
Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove (2x)
Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort 
Marriott's Ocean Pointe

Westin Kierland Villas (2 wks in a row)
Westin Mission Hills Resort Villas


----------



## jef3680

Here's our list:
1.  Stream Side at Vail
2.  Desert Spring Villas I, II
3.  Aruba Surf Club 2x
4.  Kauai Beach club
5.  Grande Vista 2x
6.  Manor Club
7.  Canyon Villas Desert Ridge
8.  Ocean Pointe 2x
9.  Marriott Villas At Doral
10. Harbor Club
11. Newport Coast 2x
12. Grand Chateau
13. Grande Ocean 4x
14. Maui Ocean Club
15. Lakeshore Reserve
16. Legends Edge

We also have two new places coming up, Timber Lodge in September and       Ko Olina in January.  We purchased our first Marriott timeshare in 2005.  It is hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Big Matt

Manor Club
Manor Club Sequel
Fairway Villas
Custom House
Grande Ocean
Barony
Ocean Watch Villas at Grand Dunes
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Royal Palms
Newport Coast
Ko Olina


----------



## billymach4

Horizons in Orlando in 2001 when it was really Horizons (This was a promo stay, my first exposure to the dreaded 90 min sales presentation). 
DSV phase 2
MGV 
Got on to Cypress Harbor Property but was chased out by Security because they wanted me to go see the Sales Office, but I refused and left.
Aruba Surf Club 
Visited Aruba Ocean Club
NCV
Fairway Villas
Ocean Pointe 3 visits. 
Canyon Villas


----------



## enma

Lots of catching up to do to reach 24 but hopefully we will some day...

Aruba Surf Club x 4
Grande Vista
Marriott Grand Chateau x2
Playa Andaluza
Village d'Ile-de-France X2
Maui Ocean Club

Coming up
Cypress Harbour (AC)
Marbella (XYZ)
Newport Coast (exchange)
Marriott Grand Chateau (exchange)
pending request to St. Kitts or Frenchman Cove

favorite so far Playa Andaluza


----------



## tiel

Being East Coasters, that's where we've spent most of our time, having been to several resorts numerous times.  Here's our list, to the best of my poor recollection:

1. Fairway Villas
2. Villas at Doral
3. Beachplace Towers
4. Ocean Pointe
5. Cypress Harbour 
6. Royal Palms
7. Grande Vista
8. Lakeshore Reserve
9. Kauai Beach Club
10. Monarch 
11. Grande Ocean (a favorite)
12. Ocean Watch
13. Manor Club
14. Legends Edge
15. Desert Springs II
16. Shadow Ridge
17. Aruba Surf Club
18. Mountainside

Coming up in later this year and in 2012:

Canyon Villas
Maui Ocean Club
Ko Olino
Oceana Palms
Shadow Ridge Enclaves


----------



## Brenda

We've been to:
1. Kauia Beach Club
2. Waiohai
3. Maui Ocean Club
4. Newport Coast Villas
5. Frenchmen's Cove
6. Aruba Ocean Club
7. Manor Club
8. Manor Club Sequel
9. Grand Chateau
10. Summit Watch
11. Mabella
12. Desert Springs Villas II
13. Residence Club Lake Tahoe
14. BeachPlace Towers
15. Ko' Olina

Next month we go to:
Timber Lodge 

After 15 years of timesharing, we tend to repeat the Hawaii resorts, especially Ko' Olina. We've been to Ko'Olina about 8 times.  We also repeat  Frenchmen's Cove, and Newport Coast.


----------



## hotcoffee

Kauai Beach Club
Aruba Surf Club
Frenchman's Cove
Ko Olina
Maui Ocean Club
next up - Barony Beach


----------



## normab

Since 1998 we have been to:
SurfWatch(4x)
Grande Ocean(3x)
Barony Beach Club
Monarch
Grand Chateau
Legends Edge
Grande Vista
Sabal Palms 
Royal Palms(2x)
OceanPointe
Aruba Surf Club
Newport Coast
Ocean Watch
Mountainside
Waiohai(2x)
KoOlina
Kauai Beach Club (4x) 
Maui Ocean Lahaina Towers
Manor Club Sequel
St Kitts Beach Club(2x)

Haven't yet occupied 2 we own:  BeachPlace and Willow Ridge.

I guess you could say the repeaters are our favorites, for now!!!

Norma


----------



## indyhorizons

Newport Coast
Desert Springs II
Willow Ridge
OceanWatch
Ocean Pointe
Marbella Beach Club
Grande Vista (x2)
Ko Olina (x2)
Aruba Surf Club
Shadow Ridge (x2)
Grande Chateau

Upcoming: Legend's Edge
                 Barony Beach


----------



## jont

*Thought it might be fun to revisit this thread*

Mine are since 2005:

1.  Grande Vista
2.  Canyon Villas
3.  Ocean Watch 3x
4.  Aruba Ocean Club
5.  Fairway Villas 2x
6.  Villas at Doral
7.  Aruba Surf Club
8.  Ocean Pointe 5x
9.  Newport Coast
10. Barony 
11. Beach place Towers
12. Surfwatch

Upcoming:
   Custom House
   Manor Club

Wish List.......for now
   Frenchmans Cove
   Grande Ocean
   Maui Ocean Club
   Crystal Shores
   Marbella
   Park City


----------



## puckmanfl

good evening....

great thread...wonder who started it   

Oceana Palms was 23  Frenchmans Cove 24...upcoming in 2013  Grande Ocean and RC Vail  that will make 26!!!!

holy smokes!!!!


----------



## jme

*update*

Kaua'i Beach Club 
Newport Coast Villas
Mountainside x3
Summit Watch x4
Marbella 
OceanWatch x3
Grande Ocean x 72 (counting a few trades back in, which I forgot about)
Barony Beach Club x6
Ocean Pointe 
Manor Club
Harbour Club x2
Grande Vista x3
Cypress Harbour 
Royal Palms x2
SurfWatch x2
Beachplace Towers

coming up, thru April 2013: Lakeshore Reserve, Manor Club, Barony, Grande Ocean, SurfWatch


(DVC John, Empty Nest, and Puckman rule!!!!!!!  wow)


----------



## CashEddie

We have owned since 2005 and we have been to the following resorts:

Grande Vista 
Cypress Harbor
Marbella Beach Resort
Manor Club
Grand Chateau

Upcoming:
Crystal Shores
Ocean Watch
Sunset Pointe 

My favorites are Marbella and Manor Club.


----------



## MabelP

* 1.Desert Springs II
* 2.Desert Springs I
* 3.Shadow Ridge Enclaves
* 4. Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge
5. Timber Lodge
6. Grande Residence Tahoe
7. Newport Coast
8. Grand Chateau
9. Kauai Beach Club
9. Waiohai
10.Maui Ocean Club
11.Maui Ocean Club Lahaina
12.Maui Ocean Club Napili
13.Koolina
14.Barony Beach
15.Grande Ocean
16. Custom House
17. Beachplace Towers
18. Ocean Pointe
19. Marbella Beach Club
20. Playa Andaluza
21.Aruba Ocean Club
22.Frenchman's Cove
23.St Kitts Beach Club
24.Shadow Ridge February 2013

Relatives staying in my unit.

1. Crystal Shores*
2. Aruba Surf Club
3. Grande Vista
4. Harbour Lake
5. Ocean Watch

Favorite Place: KoOlina. We keep on going back! *My relatives (sister's favorite place): Penthouse Suite at Crystal Shores. Wish I had been there!

And who said II is dead?!!!


----------



## EKniager

At timeshare-
Fairway Villas at Seaview
Custom House
Manor Club
Manor Club Sequel
OceanWatch at Grande Dunes
Aruba Surf Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Harbour Point
Harbour Club

Hotel at resort-
Kauai Beach Club/Kauai Lagoons
Ko Olina
Canyon Villas

Our favorite is Surf Club.


----------



## jont

*Cousin Mabel!*



MabelP said:


> *
> Relatives staying in my unit.
> 
> 1. Crystal Shores*
> 2. Aruba Surf Club
> 3. Grande Vista
> 4. Harbour Lake
> 5. Ocean Watch
> 
> Favorite Place: KoOlina. We keep on going back! *My relatives (sister's favorite place): Penthouse Suite at Crystal Shores. Wish I had been there!
> 
> And who said II is dead?!!!



How are you! 
It's me, your long lost cousin John!
I was just wondering......................


----------



## suzannesimon

Marriott Frenchman's Cove x 4
Marriott Oceana Palms
Marriott Manor Club
Marriott Aruba Surf Club

Looking forward to 23 someday.  We're late bloomers.


----------



## Davey54321

*We are at 19 (some more than once)*

We have been to:
Doral - Miami
Shadow Ridge- Palm Desert
Custom House - Boston
Grande Vista - Orlando
Cypress Harbour - Orlando
Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
Ocean Pointe - Palm Beach
Crystal Shores - Marco Island
Surf Club - Aruba
Ocean Club - Aruba
Fairway Villas - Atlantic City
Marbella -Spain
Williamsburg -Virginia
Ocean Watch - Myrtle Beach
Barony - Hilton Head
Waiohai - Kaiu
KoOlina - Oahu
Canyon Villas - Phoenix
Newport Coast - CA

And we hope to add two new ones (Las Vegas and either Maui or Paris) to this list in 2013 (and revisit 1 or 2 as well).

Timesharing within Marriott (combined with rewards hotel stays where we needed to or wanted to, add a few days) has afforded us a wonderful opportunity to travel and show our daughter this country (and Beyond 

We've had a blast, hard to pick a single favorite, but highlights included Crystal Shores, Waiohai, KoOlina, Newport Coast and Marbella, as well as our home resort, Fairway Villas (for familiarity, great activities staff and ease of travel access while there and to and from...)


----------



## Weimaraner

SpikeMauler said:


> Frenchman's Cove
> Aruba Surf Club
> 
> That's it so far. Should be fun trying to catch up to everyone else



Owners since 2005 and we've been to same places as Spike. Need to get to work on mvci visits!


----------



## dioxide45

We have owned since 2007.

*Our list (13):*
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Surfwatch
Ocean Watch
Villas at Doral
Lakeshore Reserve
BeachPlace Towers
Crystal Shores
Ocean Pointe
Maui Ocean Club (original towers)
Ko'Olina
Ocean Pointe

*Upcoming Confirmations (2)*
Oceana Palms
Aruba Surf Club


----------



## dougp26364

When I went back and looked, we'd been to more than I thought. We find ourselves repeating locations we really enjoyed in the past and don't have a huge desire to stay at every Marriott resort for the sake of staying at every Marriott resort. 

1. Ocean Pointe (home resort and we return every year)
2. Grand Chateau (home resort but have been exchanging lately)
3. Manor Club
4. Custom House
5. Willow Ridge Lodge
6. Barony Beach Club
7. Harbor Club at Harbor Town
8. Mountain Valley Lodge
9. Desert Springs Villa's II
10. Mountainside
11. Waiohai
12. Newport Coast Villas

Coming up next year:
13. Canyon Villa's
14. Summit Watch

Somtime in the future I'm sure well add Timber Ridge Lodge, Oceana Palms and maybe Beachplace Towers and Ocean Watch. We've also thought about staying at Streamside in Vail some summer and may do that in the next couple of years. If we get backed up again on points we may visit another of Marriott's Hawaiian resorts but, that's on the back burner for now. I'd also like to explore some of the other HHI resorts but, we REALLY enjoyed the location of Harbor Town and it would be difficult to turn that one down for a return trip.


----------



## puckmanfl

good morning...

no desire for all of them...

but the bucket list includes

Spain.... (all 3)
Paris
London yeah right!!!
RC San Fran, St thomas, Jupiter
Custom House


and of course all of those new ones in the trust that I will be ever to access with my lowly Legacy points...

will probably skip branson, fairway villas


----------



## dioxide45

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> no desire for all of them...
> 
> but the bucket list includes
> 
> Spain.... (all 3)
> Paris
> London yeah right!!!
> RC San Fran, St thomas, Jupiter
> Custom House
> 
> 
> and of course all of those new ones in the trust that I will be ever to access with my lowly Legacy points...
> 
> will probably skip branson, fairway villas



We really don't have a bucket list of resorts to visit. We will probably continue to return to some of our favorites time and time again. We will be going to Kauai next year and will likely add another, but don't have a must do there just whatever works best. We are also visiting the Big Island but can't visit a Marriott TS there since there is none. We will be staying at HGVC Waikoloa. We probably won't visit any in Spain since when we go to Europe we will probably go to Rome and Paris instead of the Sea Coast. Rome won't be at the DL Paris Marriott. We don't aspire to Asia and like you probably will never go to Fairway Villas or Branson.


----------



## AMJ

I seem to keep going back to the same resorts.

OceanWatch
Barony Beach Club
Harbour Point
Sunset Pointe
Monarch
SurfWatch
Ocean Pointe
Cypress Harbour
Royal Palms
Manor Club
Aruba Surf Club
Aruba Ocean Club

Unfortunately, my DD got sick two days before our scheduled trip to   
Newport Coast Villas so we lost our week there.


----------



## dvc_john

I need to update my list posted July 2011 by adding:

Desert Springs II
Harbor Point (Hilton Head)
Kauai Lagoons (in two weeks)

Previous list (14 two or more times):
Villas at Doral
Beachplace Towers
Ocean Pointe
Cypress Harbour 
Sabal Palms
Royal Palms
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Lakeshore Reserve
Harbour Club
Monarch at Seapines
Grande Ocean
Surfwatch
Barony Beach
Ocean Watch
Manor Club
Legends Edge
Willow Ridge
Streamside at Vail
Grande Chateau
Newport Coast
Desert Springs I
Shadow Ridge
Shadow Ridge Enclaves
Summit Watch
Canyon Villas
Ocean Club
Ocean Club Napili
Village d'Ile-de-France


Overall: 95 timeshare resorts including Marriott and non-Marriott


----------



## GregT

dvc_john said:


> Overall: 95 timeshare resorts including Marriott and non-Marriott



WOW --- what are the Top 5 from the 95?

Thanks!


----------



## WINSLOW

We are newbies compared to most of you plus we keep going back to the same places, so I think it'll be a long while before we catch up, but I'd like to try.

We would like to broaden our horizon with some of the RC resorts (don't know if your including them in here or not)

St Thomas x6
Aruba Surf x4
St Kitts
Grand Chateau x2
Grande Vista
Custom House x2


----------



## Ann in CA

Ann in CA said:


> Summit Watch
> Kauai Beach Club
> Waiohai
> Ko Olina
> Mountainside
> Phuket
> Timber Lodge
> Grand Ocean
> Desert Springs  I & II
> Canyon Villas
> Kauai Lagoons
> Marbella
> Playa Andaluza
> After July, 2011
> Grand Chateau
> Maui Ocean Club
> Club Son Antem
> 
> 
> Our exotic favorite, Phuket Beach Club for the gorgeous grounds, JW access, beach and the staff. Our "local" favorite, Waiohai. We just keep returning there.



Added the last three this year, loved them all, especially the island of Mallorca, as it was a first time visit and spectacular scenery surprise.


----------



## dvc_john

GregT said:


> WOW --- what are the Top 5 from the 95?



That's a tough one, but in no particular order:

HGVC Sanibel Cottages (I own here, and never trade it)
Marriott Ocean Club (mainly for the pool and location)
DVC Old Key West Resort (my favorite DVC, although going to Aulani in 2 weeks, so that may change, but I doubt it)
Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs Florida, love the pool and lazy river)
Marriott Grande Ocean (my favorite Hilton Head resort)
HGVC Kingsland (mainly for the pool and Waikoloa location)

Oops, guess that's 6. It's hard to stop.


----------



## jme

jont said:


> How are you!
> It's me, your long lost cousin John!
> I was just wondering......................



and what about me?   I'm John's adopted son....


----------



## jme

*whole lotta airtime...*

anyone out there have their own jet?  if not, sheesh,  I'd consider it.  

they're pretty expensive, but you can also get one 
for 865,144,846,799,549 Marriott Rewards Points


----------



## Mr. Vker

Phuket Beach Club
Aruba Surf Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba-Renaissance (Does this count???)
Manor Club
Surfwatch  Hilton Head

Grande Vista--Upcoming in November

Plenty of II properties. 

Many Marriott Non-Timeshare resorts world wide

We really seek Marriott for all lodging. Maximizing usage of our weeks and Marriott Rewards Points. We will exchange to non-Marriott if the location is important, but Marriott's are not there. (Recent trip to Cabo, for example.)


----------



## dougp26364

dvc_john said:


> That's a tough one, but in no particular order:
> 
> HGVC Sanibel Cottages (I own here, and never trade it)
> Marriott Ocean Club (mainly for the pool and location)
> DVC Old Key West Resort (my favorite DVC, although going to Aulani in 2 weeks, so that may change, but I doubt it)
> Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs Florida, love the pool and lazy river)
> Marriott Grande Ocean (my favorite Hilton Head resort)
> HGVC Kingsland (mainly for the pool and Waikoloa location)
> 
> Oops, guess that's 6. It's hard to stop.



There are a couple on your list I'm glad to see as I've contemplated exchanging into them. 

I've thought about Sannibel before and since we own through HGVC I think we should be able to get in using their points program. I'm not certain the wife has the same interest level that I do.

We'll definately be using our HGVC ownership to get us onto the big island of Hawaii but, it's probably going to be at least 2015 before we make it that far. 

Marriott Grand Ocean is also one we've considered in the past and we'll probably eventually make it there but, we really loved Harbor Clubs location and being able to walk to the shops and restaurants of Harbor Town and, it's really inexpensive using points or a relatively easy 1 bedroom to 2 bedroom exchange using weeks (we like to go in the Spring, never the summer months).

So many places to go, so little vacation time.

I hadn't considered looking at how many resorts we've been to since starting in timesharing but I doubt it's 95. It might be close though because I like to try new resorts when I can. The thing is, we've got some favorites now that we find hard to not return to every year or every other year. There's only so much vacation time our employer will give us and and a limit to the amount of money I have to get us there. Plus, the dog would be mad if we were gone all the time.


----------



## rsackett

Not as many as some but here are ours:

Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Desert Springs Villas II
Harbour Point
Manor Club
Ocean Pointe
Waiohai Beach Club

Upcoming:

BeachPlace Towers (over Christmas)

Ray


----------



## cp73

Seems like we always seem to go back to the same places. I'm exhausted seeing some of your lists.

DSV I
DSV 2
Canyon Villas
Ko Olina
Waiohai
Maui Ocean Club

Upcoming:
Surfwatch


----------



## taffy19

DSV-I - many times.
MM1 - since it opened except this year.  
NCV - twice
Grand Chateau
Waiohai
Grand Residence Club at Lake Tahoe.
DSV-II - will stay there again.  The units are very nice.  We are no longer biased.


----------



## Safti

Been to:
Lakeshore
Ocean Pointe
Canyon Villas
Newport Coast
Marbella Beach
Barony Beach
Four Seasons Troon

This week at:
Waiohai
Maui Ocean 
Ko Olina

Coming up:
Grand Ocean

Still looking forward to more!


Edit:

Forgot to add Doral and Aruba Surd Club


----------



## jont

dvc_john said:


> That's a tough one, but in no particular order:
> 
> HGVC Sanibel Cottages (I own here, and never trade it)
> Marriott Ocean Club (mainly for the pool and location)
> DVC Old Key West Resort (my favorite DVC, although going to Aulani in 2 weeks, so that may change, but I doubt it)
> Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs Florida, love the pool and lazy river)
> Marriott Grande Ocean (my favorite Hilton Head resort)
> HGVC Kingsland (mainly for the pool and Waikoloa location)
> 
> Oops, guess that's 6. It's hard to stop.


John
It's interesting that only one DVC resort makes your top 6 seeing that you own so many Disney weeks. 
Hyatt Coconut Plantation is on my list of must stay locations.


----------



## amycurl

Hmmm....let's see:

OceanWatch
Grande Ocean (many, many times...can't keep track)
SurfWatch
Barony Beach
Monarch
Summit Watch
Sabal Palms
Aruba Renaissance
Desert Springs

(Not bad considering I don't own Marriott, and we keep going back to GO.)


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Sadly my list hasn't changed since the original posting in 2011:

Waiohai (3 times)
 Kauai Beach Club
 Ko'Olina (2 times)
 Timberlodge (3 times)
 Newport Beach Villas (2 times)
 Desert Springs II
 Shadow Ridge
 Manor Club
 Grande Vista

Coming up are:  Crystal Shores and Custom House

*Here are the non-Marriotts I've visited:*

Disney's Beach Club (2 times)
Disney's Wilderness Lodge
Disney's Grand Californian
Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge
Disney's Bay Lake Towers
Disney's Aulani
Westin Princeville
Westin Kanapali Ocean Villa Resorts (6 times)
The Suites at Fisherman's Wharf
Worldmark at Depoe Bay

We've been to more non-Marriott resorts than Marriott resorts.


----------



## dioxide45

dougp26364 said:


> Somtime in the future I'm sure well add *Timber Ridge Lodge*, Oceana Palms and maybe Beachplace Towers and Ocean Watch. We've also thought about staying at Streamside in Vail some summer and may do that in the next couple of years. If we get backed up again on points we may visit another of Marriott's Hawaiian resorts but, that's on the back burner for now. I'd also like to explore some of the other HHI resorts but, we REALLY enjoyed the location of Harbor Town and it would be difficult to turn that one down for a return trip.



You must be getting Willow *Ridge* Lodge and Timber Lodge mixed up.


----------



## jef3680

Here is our updated list from 2011:
Streamside at Vail
Desert Springs Villa I (1), Villa II (3x)
Aruba Surf Club (2x)
Kauai Beach Club
Grande Vista (2x)
Manor Club
Canyon Villas Desert Ridge
Ocean Pointe (2x)
Villa's at Doral
Harbour Club
Newport Coast Villas (3x)
Grand Chateau
Grande Ocean (4x)
Maui Ocean Club
Legends Edge
Timber Lodge (2x)
Beach place Towers
Ko olina
Sunset Point at Shelter Cove

We are currently at Timber Lodge in Tahoe.


----------



## pendel5

First post on TUG...very excited to be a part of this group.

We have been lucky enough to have been my Mom & Dad's guest for 3 trips so far:

Our first experience:  Fairway Villas- loved all the activities and got us hooked on the "Marriott experience"

Surfwatch-loved it here...very different than Fairway and got us even further hooked. Lol

Barony Beach- loved it so much, we came home in August and bought a resale through Red Week.  Passed ROFR- Purchased Platinum, Oceanside.  Plan on coming back here for several years to come, but looking forward to being able to Trade once the kids are grown and we can try out some other areas. Closing packet should be complete and mailed to us next week. 

Absolutely can't wait to be an owner!!! LOVE MVC and Barony Beach!


----------



## jont

pendel5 said:


> First post on TUG...very excited to be a part of this group.
> 
> We have been lucky enough to have been my Mom & Dad's guest for 3 trips so far:
> 
> Our first experience:  Fairway Villas- loved all the activities and got us hooked on the "Marriott experience"
> 
> Surfwatch-loved it here...very different than Fairway and got us even further hooked. Lol
> 
> Barony Beach- loved it so much, we came home in August and bought a resale through Red Week.  Passed ROFR- Purchased Platinum, Oceanside.  Plan on coming back here for several years to come, but looking forward to being able to Trade once the kids are grown and we can try out some other areas.
> Closing packet should be complete and mailed to us next week.
> 
> Absolutely can't wait to be an owner!!! LOVE MVC and Barony Beach!



Welcome to TUG!
We also love HHI although we don't own there(yet)!
Lots of great info and very helpful people here willing to offer advice to help you enjoy your Marriott  and other vacations. You wil find your barony plat should trade very well once you are ready to do so.


----------



## dioxide45

Our updated list.

*Our list (14):*
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Surfwatch
Ocean Watch
Villas at Doral
Lakeshore Reserve
BeachPlace Towers
Crystal Shores
Ocean Pointe
Maui Ocean Club (original towers)
Ko'Olina
Oceana Palms
Aruba Surf Club

*Upcoming Confirmations (1)*
Kauai Lagoons


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> Our updated list.
> 
> *Our list (15):*
> Grande Vista
> Cypress Harbour
> Harbour Lake
> Surfwatch
> Ocean Watch
> Villas at Doral
> Lakeshore Reserve
> BeachPlace Towers
> Crystal Shores
> Ocean Pointe
> Maui Ocean Club (original towers)
> Ko'Olina
> Ocean Pointe
> Oceana Palms
> Aruba Surf Club
> 
> *Upcoming Confirmations (1)*
> Kauai Lagoons



Padding the total counting Ocean Pointe twice I see!


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Padding the total counting Ocean Pointe twice I see!



 Good catch. I posted the same previously last September in Post #67 and no one caught it. I updated my post.


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> Good catch. I posted the same previously last September in Post #67 and no one caught it. I updated my post.



Either way, it's an impressive list!!!


----------



## GregT

I'm still languishing with the same list that I had in 2011...

1) Maui Ocean Club (new and old towers)
2) Ko Olina
3) Shadow Ridge
4) Desert Springs Villas I
5) Desert Springs Villas II
6) Aruba Ocean Club
7) Cypress Harbour

I've visited/toured the following (but not stayed):

1) Waiohai
2) Timber Lodge
3) Frenchman's Cove
4) Ritz Carlton St. Thomas
5) Aruba Surf Club
6) Harbour Lake
7) Shadow Ridge Enclaves

Honorable mentions:

1) Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower
2) Hilton Hawaiian Village - Grand Waikikian
3) Kingsland
4) HGVC at Waikoloa (toured, did not stay)
5) Bay Club at Waikoloa 
6) Westin St. John (toured, did not stay)
7) Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas
8) Elysian Beach Resort (heady company for Elysian but I do love that place)
9) Aulani
10) Disney Fantasy

Only new addition on the horizon is Kauai Lagoons in June 2014...I still need to make it to Hilton Head one of these days...

I still have a long way to go to catch my Tugging friends!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## timtax

*17 and counting*

Still a long way to go but we are working on the bucket list

Harbor Cove
OceanWatch
Canyon Villas
Grand Vista
Marbella
Aruba Surf Club
Custom House
St Kitts
Timber Lodge
Playa Andaluza
Fairway Villas
Villas at Doral
BeachPlace Towers
Harbor Lake
Kauai Lagoons
Waiohai
Manor Club


----------



## puckmanfl

good evening...

great to see an old thread brought to life...

good ol' puck is up to 25...

a smidge of cheating, I counted MOC new and old towers as separate joints!!!!


----------



## dioxide45

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> great to see an old thread brought to life...
> 
> good ol' puck is up to 25...
> 
> a smidge of cheating, I counted MOC new and old towers as separate joints!!!!



You probably weren't the fist and won't be the last. If we ever make it in to the new towers, I will do the same thing.


----------



## Davey54321

*Added a few new ones in past year...*

We have Stayed at the following Marriott Vacation Club properties:

Doral - Miami
Shadow Ridge- Palm Desert
Custom House - Boston
Grande Vista - Orlando
Cypress Harbour - Orlando
Lakeshore Reserve - Orlando
Ocean Pointe - Palm Beach
Crystal Shores - Marco Island
Surf Club - Aruba
Ocean Club - Aruba
Fairway Villas - Atlantic City
Marbella -Spain
Williamsburg -Virginia
Ocean Watch - Myrtle Beach
Barony - Hilton Head
Waiohai - Kaiu
KoOlina - Oahu
Canyon Villas - Phoenix
Newport Coast - CA

And we added the following 3 to Marriott list in 2013 and revisited our MFV home resort as well:

Summit Watch - Park City, Utah
Maui Ocean Club - Hawaii
Kauai Lagoons- Hawaii
(just returned from Hawaii trip )

And non Marriott (both prior to buying in weeks (starting in 2005) and DC points (2010 and recent)):

Orange Lakes - Orlando
Manhattan Club - NYC

Timesharing within Marriott (combined with rewards hotel stays where we needed to or wanted to, add a few days) has continued to afford us a wonderful opportunity to travel and show our daughter this country (and Beyond).

We've had a blast, hard to pick a single favorite, but highlights included Crystal Shores, Waiohai, KoOlina, Newport Coast and Marbella and now Maui Ocean Club and Kauai Lagoons) as well as our home resort, Fairway Villas (for familiarity, great activities staff and ease of travel access while there and to and from...)

Here's to Fun, Fun, Fun and many more vacations in 2014 and beyond!

Vicki


----------



## hawk5

Here is our list!

Harbour Pointe 
Rennasaince Aruba
Villas at Doral
Cypress Harbour 
Royal Palms
Grande Vista
Heritage Club
Harbour Club
Monarch at Seapines
Grande Ocean
Surfwatch
Barony Beach
Manor Club
Newport Coast

Next up:
Frenchman's Cove
Harbour Club
SurfWatch

Favorite - Monarch and SurfWatch


----------



## Fasttr

Mine is a much more humble list....but you have to start somewhere, right??

Maui Ocean Club (2x)
Harbour Lake
Desert Springs Villas I
Grande Vista 
Aruba Ocean Club
Oceana Palms (I'm there now)

Next up

Grande Vista...again
Newport Coast Villas


----------



## puckmanfl

good evening....

a little interesting tidbit... with 25 resorts, i have never ever occupied my ownership week!!!  Every one was trade or $$$ reservation.  I have traded back in to home resort with GV... locked off my 3 into 2 + studio, then retraded for Xmas week with3 bedroom and 2 bedroom from the original 2+1...

It all started in 2004 when the hurricnaes wiped out sanibel and Captiva,this lead to a GV stay!!! The rest is history!!!


----------



## Queen

Fasttr said:


> Mine is a much more humble list....but you have to start somewhere, right??
> 
> Maui Ocean Club (2x)
> Harbour Lake
> Desert Springs Villas I
> Grande Vista (2x)
> Aruba Ocean Club
> Oceana Palms (I'm there now)
> 
> Next up
> 
> Grande Vista...again
> Newport Coast Villas



Here is my list so far:

1. Villas at Doral
2. Beachplace Towers X4
3. Ocean Pointe
4. Cypress Harbour 
5. Sabal Palms
6. Legends Edge X2
7. Grande Vista
8. Fairway Villas
9. Lakeshore Reserve
10. Harbour Point
11. Monarch X2
12. Grande Ocean X4
13. Surfwatch
14. Barony Beach X2
15. Ocean Watch X3
16. Manor Club
17. Canyon Villas
18. St. Kitts X3
19. Heritage Club X3
20. Frenchman's Cove


----------



## Queen

ira g said:


> We have owned timeshares since 2000. We do not own at Marriott but look forward to staying at them. We have stayed at 17 different Marriotts, almost all on exchanges with a few II Getaways. The following are the resorts we have stayed at:
> 
> Desert Springs 2
> Shadow Ridge Enclaves
> Timber Lodge
> Canyon Villas
> Harbor Point at Shelter Cove
> Oceana Palms (2x)
> Ocean Pointe  (3x)
> Lakeshore Reserve (2x)
> Grande Ocean
> Barony
> Surfwatch
> BeachPlace
> Manor Club Sequel (2x)
> Manor Club
> Aruba Ocean Club
> Fairway Villas (4x)
> Grande Vista  (3x)



Since you don't own Marriott I am interested in knowing if you are having any challenges exchanging into Marriott since the destination club started.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Mountainside
Summit Watch
Ko Olina
Grande Vista
Harbour Lake
Shelter Pointe

That's six. It felt like I've been to more, but really just Grande Vista and Mountainside many, many times. Just like home.


----------



## ilene13

ilene13 said:


> We've been doing timesharing since 1980, so many of the time-sharing resorts we have gone to are non-Marriotts.
> Marriott Resorts:
> Aruba Ocean Club
> Harbour Pointe
> Grande Ocean
> Barony Beach
> Surfwatch
> Desert Springs Villas II



An update since 2011---
  I should say that prior to next year we have NEVER exchanged our Marriott weeks.  We own where we want to go, so Aruba and the Hilton Head resorts are multiple visits( at least 10 times each).  
 2014 reservation for 8 nights in Marbella!!!


----------



## mkahanek

Not even close for me.  But

1. Ocean pt 9/2006
2. Ko Olina 4/2005, 4/2007, 2/2010, 9/2011
3. Waiohai 11/2010
4. Aruba Surf Club 5/2008
5. Frenchmans Cove 9/2009
6. St. Kitts 5/2011
7. Canyon Villas 6/2013
8. Kauai Beach Club 11/2013


----------



## jont

jont said:


> Mine are since 2005:
> 
> 1.  Grande Vista
> 2.  Canyon Villas
> 3.  Ocean Watch 3x
> 4.  Aruba Ocean Club
> 5.  Fairway Villas 2x
> 6.  Villas at Doral
> 7.  Aruba Surf Club
> 8.  Ocean Pointe 5x
> 9.  Newport Coast
> 10. Barony
> 11. Beach place Towers
> 12. Surfwatch
> 
> Upcoming:
> Custom House
> Manor Club
> 
> Wish List.......for now
> Frenchmans Cove
> Grande Ocean
> Maui Ocean Club
> Crystal Shores
> Marbella
> Park City


 

MY Update

13. Custom House
14.Grande Ocean ( I finally got to stay in the elusive GO resort even though it was a only a winter stay)

Also stayed a Few more days at my home resort of Ocean Watch last fall.


----------



## csalter2

*Not too many!*

Desert Springs Villas I
Desert Springs Villas II
Shadow Ridge
Grand Vista
Ko Olina
Beach Place Towers
Newport Coast Villas

Haven't gotten to too many. Darn work! Gotta' work on this! :rofl:


----------



## NJDave

12 resorts stayed in

Maui Ocean Club
Kauai Beach Club
Kauai Waiohai
Ko Olina
Myrtle Beach Ocean Watch
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
St Thomas Frenchmans Reef
Palm Desert Springs II
Cypress Harbour
Grand Vista 
Ocean Pointe Palm Beach

Visited

Beach Place
Newport Beach
Kauai Lagoons
Oceana Palms
Williamsburg
Las Vegas
4 Orlando resorts


----------



## sb2313

*Not much of a list yet!*

1. Surfwatch x2
2. Grande vista
3. Oceana palms 
4. Ocean pointe 
5. Imperial palms 
6. Crystal shores x2
7. Lakeshore reserve 

Honorable mention 
1.westin Maui south x2 and north 
2.westin princeville 
3. Disneys animal kingdom lodge Kidani 
Looks like I need to work on catching up!!


----------



## chunkygal

Greg...I can't believe you have never been to Hilton Head.... The mother ship of MVC.!

Like other's, I get in a rut.. But what a nice rut

surf watch  -  10
Grande ocean- 2
Harborside -1
Ko Olina - 2
Wiohia -3
Grande vista -1
Manor club 
Doral

Then there are the mrp vacations, the cruises, the DVC... What a great life!
What my list lacks in height it makes up for in depth!

The interesting thing to me is that as a child our only vacations were to visit family and whatever locations family were (and visiting family can be a "vacation" or not..especially with my family). It wasn't until after med school and residency and I was a late bloomer, so at age 32, that I ever started an intentional destination vacation. My bucket list is long
This points out to me I need to branch out.....park city and Phuket!


----------



## Pompey Family

Having only owned for four years we have a lot of catching up to do but so far...

Ile De France
Marbella Beach Club
Playa Andaluza
Son Antem
Fairway Villas
Grande Ocean
Harbour Lake
Mountainside

Not MVCI but worthy of a mention:  Marriott Harbour Suites, Dubai - fantastic suites.

Bucket list:

Phuket Beach Club
Newport Coast Villas


----------



## tiel

Here is our updated list, which will carry us through next Spring.  We have gone back to some of these resorts in the last 2 years, but have no "new" ones in the plans.  Guess we need to start thinking about Europe!

1. Fairway Villas
2. Villas at Doral
3. Beachplace Towers
4. Ocean Pointe
5. Cypress Harbour 
6. Royal Palms
7. Grande Vista
8. Lakeshore Reserve
9. Kauai Beach Club
10. Monarch 
11. Grande Ocean (a favorite)
12. Ocean Watch
13. Manor Club
14. Legends Edge
15. Desert Springs II
16. Shadow Ridge
17. Aruba Surf Club
18. Mountainside

Additions in the last 2 years:

19. Canyon Villas
20. Maui Ocean Club
21. Ko Olino
22. Oceana Palms
23. Shadow Ridge Enclaves
24. Barony Beach

We're also going to Hard Rock (Palace Resorts) in Punta Cana in February...a new spot for us.


----------



## SMB1

Ocean Watch x4
Grande Vista x2
Grande Chateau x2
Streamside Evergreen 
Park City Mountainside
Fairway Villas
Beachplace Towers 
Maui Ocean Club
KoOlina

Up Next
Lakeshore Reserve

We've done 2 (7) day travel packages San Fran and Honolulu
I have sent my parents on 4 week long trips
Given nights to friends
Had friends stay with us for the week
Gave my brother a week in Maui
Rented 3 different weeks to different friends at cost 
Rented 3 weeks for profit via Redweek.  

Before we bought our 1st timeshare 6 years ago we never vacationed...accept to visit family, week ends...

I'd say we made a great "investment"


----------



## Cmore

Our list is rather humble in nature, but many of them have been visited numerous times, we've also had some very nice Marriott Reward trips and II exchanges to non MVCI resorts.

MVCI resorts:
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Canyon Villas
Manor Club
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Sabal Palms
Barony Beach
Heritage Club
Newport Coast Villas
Grand Chateau
Mountain Valley Lodge
Mountainside -Park City
Ocean Pointe


----------



## MOXJO7282

MOXJO7282 said:


> Maui Ocean Club
> Grande Ocean
> Manor Club
> Grand Vista
> Aruba Surf Club
> Myrtle Beach Oceanwatch



I can add 3 more to up our total to 9
Newport Beach
Custom House Boston
Kauai Beach Club


----------



## Bucky

OceanWatch 10x+
Grande Vista 10x+
Manor Club
Cypress Harbour 2x
Barony 2x
Harbour Lake
Grande Ocean 2x
Aruba Ocean Club 2x
Summit Watch
Desert Springs Villas II 2x


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
Like some others of you we have not gone to many but have stayed for many weeks (over 100 since 1999)
MVCI resorts:
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Manor Club
Manor Club sequel
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Sabal Palms
Lakeshore reserve
Royal palms
Imperial Palms
Barony Beach
Surfwatch
Grande Ocean
Monarch
Fairview villas


----------



## Cmore

Oops, forgot MFC from last year:

MVCI resorts:
Desert Springs II
Shadow Ridge
Canyon Villas
Manor Club
Grande Vista
Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Sabal Palms
Barony Beach
Heritage Club
Newport Coast Villas
Grand Chateau
Mountain Valley Lodge
Mountainside -Park City
Ocean Pointe 
Frenchman's Cove


----------



## Bogeygirl

My tiny list:

Desert Spring Villas II
Grand Ocean
Canyon Villas x2 (home resort)
Shadow Ridge
Lakeshore Reserve x3 (also home resort)
Grande Vista


Will add Ocean Watch in October!


----------



## Steve A

We tend to go back to the same places so the list isn't that long even though we have been time sharing since 2001. 

Barony Beach Club
Grand Ocean
Monarch
Grand Chateau
Kauai Beach Club
Maui Ocean Club
Waiohai Beach Club
Beach Place Towers
Summit Watch
Ocean Watch
Desert Springs Villas 1
Shadow Ridge


----------



## Fasttr

Steve A said:


> We tend to go back to the same places so the list isn't that long even though we have been time sharing since 2001.
> 
> Barony Beach Club
> Grand Ocean
> Monarch
> Grand Chateau
> Kauai Beach Club
> Maui Ocean Club
> Waiohai Beach Club
> Beach Place Towers
> Summit Watch
> Ocean Watch
> Desert Springs Villas 1
> Shadow Ridge



If you have to "go back to the same places", you certainly have chosen some very nice places to frequent.


----------



## ScubaKat

We've only owned with Marriott and started timesharing two years ago.. still have yet to stay at our home resort.. here is our list so far..   Looking forward to many more! 

OceanWatch x2
Aruba Surf Club
Grande Vista
Barony Beach Club
Grande Ocean x2

Upcoming:
Manor Club


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

1. Aruba Surf Club (5x, sixth coming soon)
2. OceanWatch
3. Barony Beach (2x)
4. Fairway Villas (7x)
5. Manor Club 
6. Grande Vista

This type of list is hard to come up with because even Grande Vista, which is at the bottom, was a wonderful place.


----------



## Janette

Grande Ocean
Frenchman's Cove
Barony
SurfWatch
Monarch
Heritage Club
Harbor Club
Sunset Point
Ocean Watch
Custom House
Canyon Villas
Kauai Beach Club
Maui
Shadow ridge 
Ocean Pointe
Oceana Palms
Cyrstal Shores
Grand Vista
Lakeshore Reserve
Cypress Harbor
Manor Club

Haven't had a bad experience yet!


----------



## Luvtoride

What a well traveled group.  We too tend to go back to many of our favorites.  We have never had a bad experience either!  Marriott owners since 1999.
Sabal Palms
Cypress Harbor
Grande Vista
Grande Ocean - here currently and loving HH
Ocean Pointe
Doral
Aruba Surf Club
Aruba Ocean Club
Newport Coast Villas
Desert Springs I and II 
Crystal Shores
Frenchmans Cove (ok, not til early Jan. '14)
Shadow Ridge

It will be a long time til we run out of new places to try! 
Happy Travels All!


----------



## kds4

Since 2009 -

Grande Vista - Ownershp Usage - 3x
Harbor Lakes - II - 2x
Monarch - II - 1x
Oceanwatch - DC - 1x
Oceanwatch - II - 3x
Lakeshore Reserve - II - 1x

For 2014 -

Manor Club - DC
Oceanwatch - DC


----------



## kelly4me

We bought a Manor Club lock off resale week in 2010 after getting lots of good advice here.

We've been to:
Marriott Manor Club x8 (home resort, plus several Getaway weeks)
Marriott OceanWatch
Marriott Harbour Lake
Marriott Grande Vista
Marriott Cypress Harbour
Marriott Royal Palms
Marriott Barony Beach Club
Marriott Newport Coast
Marriott Fairway Villas

Upcoming:
Marriott Maui Ocean Club


----------



## dansimms

*how many Marriott Vacation Club Locations Have You Stayed at ?*

If I count a couple of former Marriott Vacatioon Club locations, I have stayed at 22 of the locationsn at least once, in 20 years. Loved them all!


----------



## jont

Only 15 since 2006 but we are always trying to add more.


----------



## dvc_john

For me, it's somewhere from 30 to 35, depending on if you count Manor Club/Manor Club Sequel, DS Springs I/DS Springs II, Shadow Ridge Villages/Shadow Ridge Enclaves, Harbor Point/Sunset Point, and Maui Ocean Club/Maui Ocean Club Napili-Lahaina each as 1 resort or 2 resorts.

If I count former MVC properties, I need to add 2 resorts.

Anyway, this old thread may interest you:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78998


----------



## FractionalTraveler

Haven't thought about keeping track but Marriott is now keeping track "sort of" by their latest MR account upgrade.  They recently implemented Badges for reward members to collect as long as you "opt-in" to the program.

Seems like a fun program that tracks a MR user's elite status tier, brand loyalty, brand exploration, number of nights, and social interaction.  They even throw in a few MR points for achieving different badges.

You can find out about the new program from within your rewards account activity screen or overview tab. 

Too bad they did not include your past usage.  It only applies going forward after you Opt-In.

FT


----------



## dioxide45

dvc_john said:


> For me, it's somewhere from 30 to 35, depending on if you count Manor Club/Manor Club Sequel, DS Springs I/DS Springs II, Shadow Ridge Villages/Shadow Ridge Enclaves, Harbor Point/Sunset Point, and Maui Ocean Club/Maui Ocean Club Napili-Lahaina each as 1 resort or 2 resorts.
> 
> If I count former MVC properties, I need to add 2 resorts.
> 
> Anyway, this old thread may interest you:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78998



It looks like there have been a few threads on this subject over the years. Here is one that was from a couple other combined threads. Perhaps these can all be merged in to one?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23428


----------



## BocaBoy

We have stayed at 20 or 22, depending upon whether you count Manor Club and MOC as one or two resorts each.  All are in the US.  We will be close to 30 after our trip to Hilton Head next January/February.  Our three favorites so far are Maui Ocean Club new towers, Kauai Lagoons, and Manor Club original section (we have only stayed in Berkeley manor), with Ko Olina not far behind.


----------



## puckmanfl

good evening

27 for good ol puck...

looks like a runner up spot for me!!!


----------



## Davey54321

*We are currently at #25 (all uniques locations)...*

Enjoying a few days at Marriott Grand Chateau before returning home after a fun filled August vacation!
Vicki


----------



## jme

only 17.


...... but I've stayed at Grande Ocean about 75 times, which is fairly remarkable. I have no burning desire to stay at all of the MVCI resorts, and can only see 4 or 5 more unvisited ones that even interest me, so I'm doomed to just rotate between a dozen or so. Will probably create more HOTEL itineraries in the future, and THAT really excites me.


----------



## Docklander

Visited 37 not including sequels but only stayed at 10 (not including sequels)...both numbers go up by 1 in October :whoopie:


----------



## BocaBoy

jme said:


> only 17.
> 
> 
> ...... but *I've stayed at Grande Ocean about 75 times, which is fairly remarkable.* I have no burning desire to stay at all of the MVCI resorts, and can only see 4 or 5 more unvisited ones that even interest me, so I'm doomed to just rotate between a dozen or so. Will probably create more HOTEL itineraries in the future, and THAT really excites me.


It sure is remarkable.  What unvisited resorts interest you?


----------



## chalee94

only 7 so far, but i only picked up my II timeshare in early 2010...so i'm pretty new to this.

(st kitts, grand chateau, newport coast, grande ocean, surfwatch, royal palms, harbour lake)


----------



## jme

BocaBoy said:


> It sure is remarkable.  What unvisited resorts interest you?



Maui Ocean Club, Aruba Ocean Club, Marbella Beach Resort, Frenchman's Cove (maybe FC, but Ritz in St. Thomas looks even better).

I've been to Kaua'i Beach Club and Frenchman's Reef Hotel in St Thomas, so I know what to expect in those areas. My short list however involves hotel stays in Italy (maybe 2 trips due to so many great areas of Italy) and France, and a Viking River Cruise, so I'd like to check those off before the other 4 unvisited timeshares. I would also do Barcelona and another city or two before Marbella.


----------



## BocaBoy

jme said:


> Maui Ocean Club, Aruba Ocean Club, Marbella Beach Resort, Frenchman's Cove (maybe FC, but Ritz in St. Thomas looks even better).
> 
> I've been to Kaua'i Beach Club and Frenchman's Reef Hotel in St Thomas, so I know what to expect in those areas. My short list however involves hotel stays in Italy (maybe 2 trips due to so many great areas of Italy) and France, and a Viking River Cruise, so I'd like to check those off before the other 4 unvisited timeshares. I would also do Barcelona and another city or two before Marbella.



We did a 2 week Tauck River Cruise 8 years ago, which is very similar to Viking.  You will love it.  You will also love Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## GregT

jme said:


> Maui Ocean Club



Let me know when you want to go during the second week of April and we'll coordinate something....

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ

Thread closed.  See this one:  What's Your Marriott 'Sleep Number'?


----------

